# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Мысли "суицидников"

## Каин

Жить легче,чем умереть.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Жить легче,чем умереть.


 А дальше что?

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Жить легче,чем умереть.


 Не всегда.

----------


## Каин

> А дальше что?


 А дальше, ваши мысли.

.

----------


## Человек

И Спать легче, чем работать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не проще ли сдохнуть,если жить трудно

----------


## Человек

Нет не проще.

----------


## Каин

Если любовь божественна то, как мне объяснить, что именно она толкнула меня проклинать Бога?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> А дальше, ваши мысли.
> 
> .


 У меня всё больше действия.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Если любовь божественна то, как мне объяснить, что именно она толкнула меня проклинать Бога?


 Не переживайте - любовь не божественная, она очень земная и теплая.

----------


## Герда

Вненешнее спокойствие не отражает внутреннего состояния.
(это у меня)

----------


## Unity

Наверное, у каждого из нас есть свой вопрос, отыскать ответ на который нам бы хотелось превыше всего. Больше всего на свете меня интересовал вопрос, – что есть все мы, люди – в общности и по отдельности?  :Confused: 

Что «удалось мне понять», годами исследуя мир людей? Похоже, все мы, – не что иное, как машины; «естественный» Искусственный Интеллект, созданный самой Природой, иносказательно, Высшей Системой, титаническим комплексом, высшим порядком, Колоссальным Механизмом, в свою очередь преследующим свои некие Цели, частью которых «и выпала ныне честь» являться всем нам, «индивидуумам», мнящим себя чем-то Свободными от Системы, произведшей нас на свет, в колоссальных недрах которой и существуем все мы, вынужденно принимая участие в Её играх, Её исследовательских проектах, Её экспериментам, одним из «наиболее важных» в числе которых на данный момент и является Ваша жизнь. Все мы, как кажется, всего лишь часть огромного опыта по созданию групповой робототехники и дальнейшего исследования характера взаимодействий меж теми, что рождаются и живут, не зная самих же себя.  :Big Grin: 

Беспрестанная оптимизация (анализ прежних поступков, причинно-следственных цепей с целью выявить наилучшие, оптимальные модели поведения), – это наша «религия». Бесконечное развитие гибкости нашего ума, – наша первостепенная «работа» Здесь, в этом мире. Если предположить, допустить, что сущность и смысл нашего существования здесь, в этом мире, нашего функционирования, – научиться (т.е. программировать самих себя, используя древний метод ошибок и проб) постоянно, устойчиво поддерживать Своё Состояние в рамках наилучших параметров, уравновешенным, максимально-функциональным – следовательно, схожими задачами, целями обладают и прочие параллельные системы вокруг (иные «люди»). Таким образом, смысл существования общества в целом может заключаться в создании условий, в которых была бы возможным оказание беспрестанной (психологической и сугубо физической) взаимопомощи меж людьми во имя достижении благостного равновесного состояния своей психики, своей души. Иными словами, если Ты существуешь и жив, – следовательно, Ты являешься важной и, возможно, даже незаменимой частицей Вселенной. Используя велеречивую метафору с «New Age», – все мы – частицы высшего плана, – следственно, всем нам стоит «жить хорошо», осмысленно, продуктивно. В идеале, – в мире и гармонии, сострадании и взаимопонимании – т.к. от этого в конечном итоге выиграют все. 

Субъективное «благо» или «страдание» (оптимальное либо неоптимальное состояние системы on-line, здесь и сейчас, без учёта прошлого времени, предыдущего статуса по сути своей), таким образом, – первейший «индикатор, компас и ориентир», служащий нам, Машинам, на этом пути. Это механизм обратной связи, неразрывно связывающий нас, малые подсистемы, с Большей Системой, окружающей средой, нашим социумом, миром, Вселенной. Таким образом, – все мы – Детали; не нечто «свободное», но нечто предельно-подневольное, обусловленное тысячей способов, скованное сотней потребностей-цепей...

----------


## Каин

А ведь эта вселенная так и могла бы вечно пребывать в первобытном хаосе. 
Ладно, пускай со временем неизбежны там какие-нибудь реакции, пускай создались галактики, пускай млечный путь, пускай солнце, пускай земля. Много "пускай", но пускай.
Но человек, че-ло-век, ведь он же, мог вполне никогда не существовать!

----------


## Герда

> Но человек, че-ло-век, ведь он же, мог вполне никогда не существовать!


 Мог, а это плохо? Что ты думаешь насчёт параллельных миров?

----------


## Каин

> Мог, а это плохо?


 Надо было в конце того поста поставить смайлик  :Frown: . Это было горчайшее сожаление.




> Что ты думаешь насчёт параллельных миров?


 Так же как и возможность попасть в будущее или прошлое существование параллельных миров (ПМ) считаю невозможным и это невозможное невозможно. В отличие от первого никогда не задумывался над ПМ, но вот так сходу могу только сказать. Под ПМ будем понимать именно параллель нашего мира. Это не другой мир, который может быть где – то в другой галактике, это именно наш мир, наше солнце и наша земля, все остальное это просто другие миры, существующие в другом месте. Так вот, если это наш мир, то ПМ это как бы отражение его, или, наоборот, наш мир отражение ПМ, неважно. Что значит отражение (можно даже сравнить с отражением в зеркале). Это проекция, то есть что - то виртуальное. Какие тут варианты 1. ПМ это отражение нашего мира 2. наш мир это отражение. 3. И ПМ и наш мир отражение .Если первое то пускай себе отражается, не стоит заботиться о своем отражении. Если второе или третье, в обоих случаях это виртуально, то есть нереально, то есть наш мир это просто голограмма. И тут опять же, голограмма чего? Какого - то реального мира. То есть, все – таки есть реальный мир, но не наш. 
 Я уверен, что именно наш мир реален, точно так же, как уверен, что моя жизнь реальней моего сна. Наяву я могу с твердостью сказать, что не сплю, а вот во сне такой твердости у меня нет.

----------


## Герда

Каин, насчёт снов отдельная теория есть и не одна.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А я была в будущем)во сне).и даже чувствовала прикосновение.И в прошлом была,только не в своем.Правда это было один раз(

----------


## Каин

Смириться со своим ничтожеством - дойти до предела своего ничтожества.

----------


## Герда

> Смириться со своим ничтожеством - дойти до предела своего ничтожества.


 Думаешь, что с *предела*, пойдёт обратный отсчёт?

----------


## Каин

Смирение это состояние бездействия, вечного бездействия.
Но смирение само, может иметь предел. Это мысль,мысль,что я не смирюсь.

----------


## Герда

> Смирение это состояние бездействия, вечного бездействия.
> Но смирение само, может иметь предел. Это мысль,мысль,что я не смирюсь.


 Смерение, это отказ от борьбы. Нет уже сил бороться. Да и желание тает как льдинка в стакане.

----------


## Эндер

> Жить легче,чем умереть.


 Не согласен. Как мне кажется, жить гораздо тяжелее чем умереть. Ведь породить смерть, так легко, а вот создать жизнь, это трудно. Хотя... Тут встает вопрос, почему тогда я (да и все мы) до сих пор живы ?? Значит для нас умереть - тяжелее чем жить. Черт и опять у меня все как-то неопределенно. Интересно, я хоть где-нибудь, дал прямой ответ, без различных "хотя", "возможно" ? Возможно это характерная черта весов. А хотя хоть факты вроде и говорят, что это изречение верно, но я почему-то с ним все равно не согласен.

----------


## Эндер

> Вненешнее спокойствие не отражает внутреннего состояния.
> (это у меня)


 Ну в таком случае вы не одна такая ) А вообще, мне кажется, суицид - это и есть некая попытка, выразить внутреннее состояние.

----------


## Эндер

> Смириться со своим ничтожеством - дойти до предела своего ничтожества.


 А что делать, когда уже осознано дошел до этого предела ? Хотя мне кажется, что даже в этом случае, есть выход - надежда.

----------


## Герда

> Есть выход - надежда.


 Надежда, это что-то очень плохое. 
Это самообман. Нелья долго жить в ожидании. А надежда- это ожидание чего- либо, перемен. Пассивное ожидание.
 Это порождает бездействие и уход от действительности.
Я не призываю не мечтать и не надеятся. Но не нужно жить надеждой как таковой.

----------


## Герда

Надежда- это не выход, это тупик.

----------


## Римма

Надежда может поддержать какое-то время, дает как бы передышку перед активными действиями. Но да, нельзя долгое время жить только ей...

----------


## Эндер

> Надежда, это что-то очень плохое. 
> Это самообман. Нелья долго жить в ожидании. А надежда- это ожидание чего- либо, перемен. Пассивное ожидание.
>  Это порождает бездействие и уход от действительности.
> Я не призываю не мечтать и не надеяться. Но не нужно жить надеждой как таковой.


 Я всегда ассоциировал себя с теми людьми, кто не верит в надежду, ни при каких условиях. До последнего времени. А сейчас я только и живу надеждой. Без нее, меня бы здесь уже не было. Пускай даже это самообман, пускай пассивное ожидание. Хотя, жить моей надежде осталось недолго и когда она умрет, я уже не знаю что буду делать. Возможно, придумаю себе новую.

----------


## Каин

Моя надежда умерла. Но она так долго умирала, что для меня ее смерть не стала неожиданностью.Сейчас живя без надежды и оглядываясь в прошлое,когда она была еще со мной, я понимаю,чего мне не хватает. Надежда не лишает сил,она их компенсирует.

----------


## Игорёк

Дак мы все только надеждой и живем )) Она обязательно должна быть, и есть, хоть маленько.. Реальный суицид и совершается тогда, когда надежды уже совсем неосталось. Но совсем не быть ее не может, поэтому надо брать то что осталось и пытаться использовать по максимуму. Но тут уже вопрос силы характера и обстоятельств. Поэтому многие и ломаются, неиспользовав все шансы до конца.

----------


## Эндер

Да, но страшно осозновать, что тебе известно время жизни твоей надежды. И ты точно знаеш, когда от нее не останется и следа. Это почти, как знать день, когда ты умреш.

----------


## Игорёк

Точное время не может быть известно, как и время смерти, никто не может это знать.. Хотя на победишь.ру сказали бы - это известно одному богу)

----------


## Каин

Рационально нет ничего главнее Бога.

----------


## Unity

О, сердце моё, о, дивный, тайный, странный Метроном, вживлённый в наши хрупкие души бессердечным, чудовищным Мастером; о, Неживое в Живом; Бездушное в Одухотворённом; о, Подвижное в ткани Безмятежного, потревоженного тобой и тобой же сурово, беспощадно и немилосердно обречённое на жизнь, приговорённое на омрачённое смертной тенью эпическое Путешествие, безумную Одиссею, насквозь пропитанную безмерным неистовством, порождённым пониманием: время уходит, но мы, похоже, так и не сумели найти Здесь То, чего ради сюда мы в своё время и пришли с жарких недр давно погибшей зари... Мы, звёздная пыль, ведомая призрачным, игривым, любопытным бризом... Мы, – картины на песке, обречённые быть изглаженными поющим прибоем времён, в котором звучат голоса тех, кто был прежде нас и чьи ряды обречены влиться и мы, растворившись в Природе, словно душа Сверхновой, в последний раз шествуя навстречу закату... И время течёт, льётся-струится в клепсидре, заполненной нашей рубиново-чёрной металлической ртутью-кровью... Капля за каплей, тик-так... Сердце-сердце, мёртвый анкер из ужасающих часов, – о, не убойся ты напоминать мне вовек – жизнь уходит зря, прожигается мною совершенно напрасно, – напоминай же мне об этом безумной болью, напоминай мне об этом огнём изнутри... Нам известна цель, у нас есть ориентир, – но мы всё опаздываем, преступно и страшно не успеваем мы Жить... О сердце моё, о, мёртвый, холодный, безжалостный часовой механизм, отмеряющее мгновенья, приближающие нас к погибели... Напоминай же мне ты, о, жестокое сердце, о, наиболее бесчеловечная часть человеческого естества, лютой болью, разрывающей изнутри, обжигающей и, в то же время, леденящей, обращающей душу в малахитовый лёд и, одновременно, оплавляющей её, побуждающей тень её слезами огня расплавленной стали, что наша жизнь, – Не Вечна – и Жить стоит спешить, не растрачивая ни мгновенья на нечто бессмысленное, – на то, что Не есть Любовь, не приверженность иному существу, не познание вечности, отражающейся в глазах наших визави, словно Млечный Путь в водах безмятежного моря в тёмную летнюю безлунную ночь, не постижение Бесконечного в безбрежном космосе души иного существа, в иной ошеломляюще-странной Вселенной со своими галактиками, бесчисленным количеством историй и миров, скрытой за вуалью и маской «простого человеческого существа»...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  О, иная душа, – Ты есть Мироздание...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  По эту сторону Твоих зениц, – безумный мир... Но что таится за горячим гибким хрусталём, искристыми самоцветами глаз Твоих, о, Душа, о, дивное дитя Архитектора Вселенных, жестокого отца, Художника, создавшего Абсолют и миры, населённые безутешными фата-морганами? Что скрывается в Тебе, о, милая Тень, уставший призрак, о, сильно-страждущий фантом?.. Что видишь Ты во снах своих, Душа?  :Embarrassment:  Что терзает Тебя и пугает в лабиринтах, сотканных с тумана, гранитных скал и зеркал, где странствуем все мы, в мирах своих сновидений, наивно чая, что не спим? Что гнетёт твою Душу, сестрёнка?.. Что лишило утопии Тебя, о Цветок?.. Что сумело разрушить Твой рай, принеся в него осень и мёртвый пепел первого снега, зловещего предвестника зимы?..  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Да, никогда бы не подумала, что Такое почувствую, – тем не менее: – ужасно осознавать, что иная, тебе Небезразличная душа, пребывает на грани жизни и смерти...  :EEK!: 
Этот форум, этот мирок, – казалось бы, «тематический» – однако порой Сюда Приходят не только лишь для того, дабы поговорить, но и для Того, дабы Проститься...  :Frown: 
И это ужасно... Кошмарно... Безмерно печально... 
P.S. Как же страшно это: осознавать, что из жизни Реально может уйти кто-то тебе Дорогой...  :EEK!: 
Лишь теперь, похоже, Начинаю понимать Боль Родных, у которых кто-либо предпринимает попытку, либо, что Хуже, доводит задуманное к логическому завершению, ставя в своей истории Точку...

----------


## Римма

to Unity

"О, сердце моё, о, дивный, тайный, странный Метроном..."

Это... твое?
*зачиталась и прониклась*

----------


## Unity

> to Unity
> 
> "О, сердце моё, о, дивный, тайный, странный Метроном..."
> 
> Это... твое?
> *зачиталась и прониклась*


 Да, вдохновил кое-кто вчера вновь «взяться за перо»...  :Embarrassment: 
О, Римми-сан, – я в этом отношении совершенно непреклонна – мы, – марионетки Тех, что сотворили нас и странный мир, наш удивительный театр и нашу Сцену, в которой мы словно в западне, волчьей яме, каменном мешке, темнице, каземате и тюрьме, наедине со своими печалями, навеки удалённые от тех, с кем мы мечтаем быть...  :Frown: 
И да, мне Мучительно Больно осознавать, что время жизни утекает, словно песок сквозь пальцы, словно рубиновый нектар крови нас, столь, к сожаленью, трагически-несовершенных созданий...

----------


## Каин

Прошу Небо послать мне безумия. Только для одного; что бы не страдать от понимания того, что я глупец.

----------


## Игорёк

> Прошу Небо послать мне безумия. Только для одного; что бы не страдать от понимания того, что я глупец.


 хорошая цитата, надо запомнить, ну и +1.

----------


## Римма

> Прошу Небо послать мне безумия.


 Это как у Арии?

"Дай мне сойти с ума, 
Ведь с безумца и спроса нет.
Дай мне хоть раз сломать
Этот слишком нормальный свет..."

----------


## Римма

to Unity

Из-под твоего пера так часто выходят великолепные сильные вещи... талантище ты, хоть и не признаешь этого.

----------


## Unity

Нет, *Римми-сан*, это не так...  :Embarrassment: 
Иносказательно, – известный нам мир – грандиозный, колоссальный, величественный Файл, в который все мы, волей-неволей, так ли, иначе, вынужденно Вносим Изменения, который мы Редактируем каждый день; частицами коего все мы изначально являемся. Метафорически, – все мы – Программы в оперативной памяти Мейнфрейма Вселенной. Аллегорически, – все мы – Информация, носителем которой является вещество материального мира. Время, чреда смен состояний Системы, одухотворяет Матрицу, в которой существуем все мы. Фундаментальные законы предопределяют пространство вероятностей, в рамках которого способны функционировать мы...

----------


## Каин

> Это как у Арии?


 В детстве я увлекался этой группой. Но тексты их песен мне всегда мешали получить большего удовольствия от их музыки. И теперь, я слушаю ее мало, так как их тексты (те же прежние) стали для меня еще мало-значительней.





> Нет,  это не так... :


 Буду честен. Ваш язык письма восхитительный, но....смысла его понять, по крайне мере мне, трудновато. А для меня смысл письма важнее красоты его.

П.С. Читал, где-то, как однажды Байрона попрекнули, что в каком-то его стихе в некоторых местах, рифмы совершенно не звучат. На что он ответил: "Я просто написал Правду, которую ни одна рифма не смогла заменить ".

----------


## Гражданин

> to Unity
> 
> Из-под твоего пера так часто выходят великолепные сильные вещи... талантище ты, хоть и не признаешь этого.


 воистину

----------


## Unity

N.B. *Римми-сан, Каин, Гражданин*, – это всего лишь Иллюзия... Ваша скромная визави совершенно, ничуть, ни в коей мере Не владеет пером...  :Embarrassment: 

P.S. О, небеса!.. Сколь же несложно стать, иносказательно, «Судьёй», признающей «Подозреваемую» виновной; приговаривающей её к высшей мере, выносящей смертный приговор себе самой по обвинению в преступлении, предусмотренном частью «А» статьи 1 собственноручно измышленного «Уголовного Кодекса», а именно: «…Циничное, злостное несоответствие канонам прелестного на этой Земле» наряду с отягощающими обстоятельствами столь ужасного плана, что о них даже не принято заговаривать вслух ввиду безмерной, кошмарной аномалии их...  :Frown: 
Факт безмерно-ужасного Правонарушения подтверждён, несомненно-доказан своей же собственной душой, – объективным, непредубеждённым «Прокурором»... Да, на долгом, тяжком судопроизводстве над самой собой Душа стать может, безусловно, кем угодно, – но сколь же сложно стать ей хоть на мгновенье «Палачом»!..  :EEK!: 
Всё её жалкое, ничтожное, трепетное естество всеми силами сопротивляется Необходимости стать беспощадным Инквизитором себе самой... Сколь же странно всё это, – беспристрастный Долг совести, неподверженный тлетворному, разлагающему влиянью иррационально-слепого, шального Инстинкта Самосохранения, взывает свершить благое деянье, ликвидировав, устранив излишний в этом первозданно-чистом, вечно-свежем, непорочно-прелестном мире «Элемент» – тем не менее, Нечто, испуганно затаившееся глубоко Внутри, упрямо сопротивляется приведению Приговора в исполнение... Эта злостная сила, этот отщеплённый в страданье своевольный осколок души самозабвенно ищет любые возможности и лазейки для того, дабы любой ценой оттянуть и отстрочить Час Расплаты за страшное своё прегрешение... 
О, небосклон, сколь же всё это жалостно, преступно и смешно... Необходимо быть храброй; потребно быть стойкой, отважной и неустрашимой; важно иметь смелость понести ответственность за ужасное своё преступление пред лицом мира, безумно-прекрасного мира под очаровательной прелестницей-Луной... 
P.S. «…По образу и подобию своему был Богом создан человек». Мы, люди, учимся на своих ошибках... Стало быть, – и Вседержитель также?.. Экспериментатор-бракодел?  :Big Grin:  Наверное, Некоторых из нас таки Не Стоило создавать, – однако постижение этого (вместе с раскаянием) приходит лишь Со Временем, с завершением «ходовых испытаний», «тестов» над каждой новой, очередной созданной Божественной «Фабрикой Грёз» душой – заводной игрушкой, механистической куклой Вуду; чудовищным манекеном с плоти-крови, одержимым злым духом; марионеткой с бездонными пропастями, оцеплёнными радужками наших испуганных глаз...

----------


## Каин

Если весь мир это иллюзия, то иллюзии не существует.

----------


## Римма

Unity, дорогая моя, я талант чую за версту.
Давай признаем, что может быть, в этом я лучше тебя разбираюсь?
Для меня ты в этом плане - как неограненный алмаз... который не подозревает от своей ценности.
Достаточно и тех рассказов, что я читала у тебя раньше - твоя легенда о странствиях меня покорила с первого взгляда...
Так что не спорь со мной, пожалуйста  :Smile: 

***

А насчет нужности или ненужности каждого на этой Земле... помнишь, я тебе говорила о стежках в канве? Мое мнение не изменилось. Мы не можем знать, что будет дальше и какую роль мы сыграем в судьбах других людей. Но то, что все переплетены - это точно. Пусть может и не видят этого.

----------


## Герда

> Если весь мир это иллюзия, то иллюзии не существует.


 Извините, это Ваша мысль? Если да, то можно я её стащу у Вас для подписи на одном форуме?
Спасибо зарание.

----------


## Каин

> Извините, это Ваша мысль? Если да, то можно я её стащу у Вас для подписи на одном форуме?
> Спасибо зарание.


 Я вам ее дарю.

----------


## Каин

Наверное, главное в жизни, что я смогу еще, что - то сделать – это решиться уйти от нее. И если бы после смерти у меня еще оставалась минута мышления, я был бы доволен собою за то, что я решился на этот роковой шаг; доволен собою, по - настоящему, первый и последний раз.

----------


## Unity

Когда кажущийся нам сейчас столь «реальным» Разума Сон, – наши печальные помыслы, безмолвные наши грёзы, несмелые наши видения, душою-искусницей беспрестанно-печальною сотворённые «с плоти и крови» своей – эфемерной, таинственной, странной энергии, нашей юной, всё ещё по-детски наивной наукой не познанной, в ловушку не пойманной, по сей день непонятой, – в страшной боли, леденящей и страхом безмерным вновь её испытать сковывающей наше естество, в безвременном неведенья оковах, в плене забыться и в им, увы, порождённым безутешном мученье – сущие лишь мгновенье, словно пламенный побег небесной грозовой лозы, оставляющий яркий, карминным заревом сияющий след в нашей памяти, страшный, годами незаживающий шрам, терзающий наши души, к сожалению, даже долгие годы спустя, останутся позади... Когда иллюзии, порождённые нашей тягостной жизнью, схлынут, словно призрачный, белоснежно-атласный туман, отступающий поутру к своей возлюбленной, дочери Моря, дерзостно странствующей в чуждом краю, в Суши владеньях, в стихии Земли, реке... Когда миражи, любовно созданные нашей безутешной художницей-душой с сияющих, неуловимых и зыбких частиц незыблемой Вечности, ней самозабвенно написанные первозданными красками страстных своих желаний, используя вместо кисти волю, веру, фантазию, на низких хмурых облаках в своём внутреннем, вечно-пасмурном небе, экране сознанья, рассеются, словно призрачный след умирающей в наших пасмурных и неприветных небесах чужестранки-зари... Когда заблуждения, бывшие частицей наших глаз на протяжении всей нашей прежней жизни, словно осколки разбитого зеркала злого волшебника с повести о Снежной Королеве, Искажающие всё, на чём лишь не останавливался усталый наш взор, исчезнут, словно зловещие тени тысячелетних гор в разгар ясно-чистого, знойно-летнего дня, – лишь тогда мы, наконец, постичь сможем с лёгкой тенью усмешки новорожденной крохи иль, быть может, мудреца, что наш Разум, безмолвный глас нашей души, фантомный, призрачный DJ затерянной на безбрежных просторах существования радиостанции «Эго», эксклюзивно звучащей лишь только для нас, лишь нашему сердцу во всей сущей Вселенной доступной – всего лишь Инструмент Самообмана...  :Embarrassment: 
Лишь тогда, встретившись лицом к лицу с самыми затаёнными, сокровенными, на время подавленными своими страхами, – в наиболее ужасающей форме их, в максимально-возможно-неблагоприятных для нас обстоятельствах... Лишь тогда, оставшись наедине с самым ужасным в мире существом, способным видеть нас насквозь, с созданием, которому мы неспособны лгать, оставшись наедине с самими собой, позабытые миром и людьми, оборвав прежние цепи, связывающие нас с иллюзорным миром, в котором мы годами крепко спали с широко распахнутыми глазами, напряженно вслушиваясь в звенящую тишину, всматриваясь в ночную темноту незрячими нашими, запылёнными веждами, мучаясь бессонной ночью... 
Лишь тогда мы, наконец, сумеем осознать, сможем понять, – почему Индивид действительно имеет смысл, ценность, значение лишь В Контексте существования Социума...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Почему Природа создала всех нас в столь огромном количестве, Во Множественном Числе...  :Big Grin: 
Лишь тогда мы окончательно избавимся от Сомнений насчёт того, Что в действительности является Наиболее Важным, Самым Ценным во всём нашем существовании... Лишь тогда, наконец, сможем мы понять, что Предназначение наше, – это Любовь. 
Это Сила, ради которой зажигаются звёзды... Это Причина, по которой была создана Вселенная... Это Основа, – Альфа и Омега бытия...  :Embarrassment: 
P.S. Да, несомненно, бесспорно, в этом мрачном уголке Сети найдутся несчастные души, что, безропотно повинуясь встроенному в их Разум враждебно-настроенным миром механизму Сомнения, поспешат заявить: – «…Unity безумна и глупа, она, бесспорно, заблуждается, – ибо в действительности мы, такие гордые, прекрасные, самодостаточные, ни в коей мере не нуждаемся в Любви, будто в воздухе»...
Но Им я отвечу, неверье их предвосхитив: – «…Почему же Вы, в таком случае, Здесь и Сейчас, дамы и господа, джентльмены и леди, мадам и мсье, о, безупречные творенья Мирозданья? Разве Вы, иносказательно, также не задыхаетесь Без Любви? Разве существует во Вселенной иная же столь безмерная сила, способная Сломить человеческое естество, кроме Одиночества? Все мы Здесь... Все мы её жертвы... Увы, факты говорят сами за себя, – красноречивее слов»...
P.P.S. Разве много необходимо отваги, дабы признать: в жизни в действительности существует лишь один только Смысл?..

----------


## Unity

P.S. О, *Римми-сан*, – никакого «таланта» в действительности нет – и не было никогда, – 27-я всего лишь излагает свои помыслы, разрывающие мою мерзкую «душу» Изнутри... Смысл заключён всего лишь в поиске тех, кто, быть может, также некогда испытывал Нечто Схожее... Всё пытаюсь понять... себя и других... Иных и себя... 



> А насчет нужности или ненужности каждого на этой Земле... помнишь, я тебе говорила о стежках в канве? Мое мнение не изменилось. Мы не можем знать, что будет дальше и какую роль мы сыграем в судьбах других людей. Но то, что все переплетены - это точно. Пусть может и не видят этого.


 Будем честны пред самими собой: далеко не все из нас, созданные Природой, являющиеся частицами нам известного мира, являемся прекрасными, достойными, стоящими того, дабы жить, – и в будущем продолжать своё существование.  :Frown:  Да, время, бесспорно, видоизменяет, преобразует и трансформирует нас, – однако далеко ли всегда – в лучшую сторону?  :Confused:  Вот в чём вопрос... Становимся ли мы Разумней, Ценнее для Природы и иных людей лишь потому и оттого, что прожили некое энное количество дюжин лунных циклов?.. Имеет ли смысл жизнь некоторых из нас? Это основной момент, на который обращает внимание 27-я...
Все ли творенья Природы действительно Необходимы Вселенной? Все ли мы для той призрачной Силы, создавшей нас, Важны, имеем какое-либо значение? Может быть, некоторые из нас, – Излишни и были созданы По Ошибке, подобно тому, как порой даже на самых совершенных, сверхсовременных, полностью автоматических производственных конвейерных линиях происходит неизбежный Брак?..

----------


## Каин

На днях смотрел фильм «Водитель для Веры» П. Чухрая. Я был тронут одним эпизодом. Вера, забыв сумочку дома, возвращаясь, застает там ужасную картину. Ее отца держа за руки и ноги, душат тончайшей леской, которая при этом очень заметна, в том числе и из – за того, как она перетягивает горло. Отец улавливает ее растерянный взгляд и пристально  смотрит ей в глаза. Вера охватывает своим сердцем  его предсмертную агонию и не помня себя, выйдя из ступора, кричит: «Папа!».
   Вы слышали такое понятие, как катарсис, которое определил Аристотель. Это когда при просмотре трагедии вы испытываете приятное ощущение, и это самое ощущение наполняет вашу душу благородностью. Трагедти Шекспира считаются великими произведеньями, доступное _большим_ серд-цам, где главные герои трагически погибают. До чего же, однако, над нами посмеялась природа посредством художников, писателей, режиссеров. Они нам показывают страдания, а мы от этого умиляемся, и мало того, считаем, что если с нами такое происходит, значит у нас _высокая_ душа. И каждый раз всплакнув над тяжелой судьбой героя, чувствуем, словно наша душа расширяется, то есть, наша душа кормится чужими страданиями, и это пища ей вкусна. Если бы это было именно так, то от этого ужаснулись бы все, кто сколько – нибудь мыслит. Но нет, «матрица не откроет тебе правду». Так и природа, что бы мы питались и наслаждались страданием и не испытывали от этого угрызения совести она это завуалировала в искусство. И теперь мы считаем, что наслаждаемся не реальным страданием. Ведь на самом деле актеры, играющие трагические роли, не испытывают этих самых мук. А от куда же это они взяли, как не из жизни?! И вот поймав себя на этой мысли, я смотрев на сцену с «Верой» уже не чувствовал катарсис. Я просто представил, что именно эта сцена происходит на самом деле, пускай не в этот мо-мент, в другой, не важно; _та же самая_ дочь смотрит в глаза отца, беспощадно убиваемого. Скажите, если бы не было на земле убийства, сняли бы подобный эпизод? Нет. Его сняли именно потому, что это сплошь и рядом. Возвышайтесь душой, благородные, вам приятны страдания людей.

----------


## Unity

Жизнь предоставляет нам удивительнейшую возможность почувствовать себя в главной роли по-настоящему страшного, реально леденящего в жилах кровь Фильма Ужасов... Возможность столкнуться лицом к лицу с самыми потаёнными и сокровенными своими страхами, – в наиболее невыгодной для нас форме, при максимально-возможно-неблагоприятных для нас обстоятельствах. Жизнь предоставляет нам возможность стать Лучше, нежели были мы прежде, – хотя то, что было с нами Прежде нынешнего нашего рождения окутано дымкой непроглядного таинства для нас...
Подобно тому, как звёзды, скрытые сиянием дневных небес, «проявляются» ночью, Жизнь Проявляет все наши опасения, страхи, несовершенства, дефекты, пороки, изъяны и слабости... 
Сама Жизнь даёт нам знать, – что в нас «не так» – и, наверное, очень важно не только Услышать это Послание, эту эпистолу Природы и Вечности, – но и, по меньшей мере, Попытаться исправить сложившуюся ситуацию – ведь, зная, в чём заключается наша беда, – мы в то же мгновенье узнаём, Что стоит сделать, дабы преодолеть своё ненастье... 
Вот только захочется ли нам его преодолевать?..  :Frown:  Вот в чём вопрос...  :Confused:

----------


## Каин

Блокируй меня, модератор!
Я никудышный литератор.
И человеком стать не смог,
Меня блокируй, Господь Бог!

----------


## Unity

Дано: Нет более слепой, усыпляющей разум «веры», – во что бы то ни было – она Замещена осознанием удручающей ограниченности своих Знаний и, мыслимо, безграничности Неизвестного. Нет более надежд – ведь они Замещены сухим чётким Пониманием определённых закономерностей и цепей причинности, правящих нашим механистическим миром. И не может быть Любви... Она замещена осознанием собственного своего несовершенства, следовательно, и Невозможности, пускай даже Ненароком, причинить кому-либо душевную боль... 

Вопрос: Зачем и впредь растрачивать время Зря на этой проклятой Земле? Что может послужить Оправданием дальнейшему своему существованию?..  :Confused:

----------


## Герда

> Вопрос: Зачем и впредь растрачивать время Зря на этой проклятой Земле? Что может послужить Оправданием дальнейшему своему существованию?..


 Может быть не что, а кто? Или тебе важно получить оправдательную базу для су?
Просто уходи, когда поймёшь, что уже пора и ты можешь это сделать. И не оглядывайся назад и всё.

----------


## Unity

> Может быть не что, а кто? Или тебе важно получить оправдательную базу для су?
> Просто уходи, когда поймёшь, что уже пора и ты можешь это сделать. И не оглядывайся назад и всё.


 <Оправдательная база> ведь в действительности существует лишь в нашем собственном уме и по-настоящему важна лишь для нас самих, – остальным душам вокруг – безразлично...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Тем не менее, мне бы действительно бы очень хотелось Уйти, принеся своим уходом миру некую пользу, а не Зря, как уходят ежедневно многие тысячи людей, погибая в авиакатастрофах, авариях, становясь жертвами несчастных случаев, убийств...  :Embarrassment: 
Уже Давно пора, а я всё медлю Почему-то...  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

Ещё после первой попытки сбежать с этого жуткого, но всё же безмерно-любопытного и красивого места, Земли, Вашу знакомку Обязали (под угрозой длительной принудительной госпитализации) еженедельно посещать психолога... 
Естественно, по долгу службы врач призван быть жизнеутверждающим оптимистом, жизнеустойчивым героем, эталоном, образцом смелости и живым примером, подтверждением того, что, теоретически, любые сложности, возникающие в нашей жизни, можно преодолеть, – было бы лишь желание... 

Однако как <доказать> долгие годы страждущему существу, страдающему псориазом, к примеру (иль прочим схожим недугом, напрочь лишающим человека <маски>, Лица, первичного <интерфейса общественного взаимодействия>), что внешность, – не главное – и она вообще в принципе малозначимый элемент нас как личностей?..  :Big Grin: 
Наверное-таки права древняя пословица: – «…Сытый голодному не товарищ»... 
Прекрасные создания, к сожалению, – иль скорее, К Счастью – увы, Неспособны понять: что значит быть чудовищем, монстром, уродцем, чучелом, пораженным неисцелимой «проказой» с юных лет... <Терзания> уродов, по-видимому, видятся им тщетной тратой энергии, времени, сил, – чем-то в корне своём ошибочным, неверным, искусственным... Что ж, может быть, и так... 
У каждого Здесь свои уникальные <темы для экзистенциальной курсовой>, метафорически...  :Embarrassment: 

Вот только прекрасное, похвальное стремление <помочь> тем, кто вследствие своих врождённых патологий оказываются <неспособными жить> и эффективно, конструктивно функционировать в социуме, несмотря на всю его возвышенность, благородство, к сожалению, – Бесполезно и Тщетно...  :Frown: 
Наверное, куда более бы правильным было всего лишь всеми возможными способами содействовать скорейшему уходу с этого мира таких вот <никому не нужных> и <излишних> людей, не желающим более ни дня обременять собой своих родных, общество, кого бы то ни было вообще, – ни в какой форме и никоим образом... 

P.S. Подобно тому, как некоторые люди <не созданы> для семейной жизни, – некоторые из нас, похоже, <не созданы> для жизни вообще, – ведь отменной наследственностью они не обладают – и вследствие этого и ни о каких зачатках чувства элементарного человеческого Достоинства также не может идти речь...  :Big Grin:  Да, Вам, наверное, больно принять этот факт и смириться с ним, – но это, тем не менее, так... Некоторых из нас, похоже, <стоит душить маленькими>, ещё в роддоме, – дабы мы, повзрослев, не принесли своим существованием Иным людям Много бессмысленного Зла... 
Родственники (и общество в целом) ожидают от нас, что мы также станем жить, как и они, радуясь жизни и каждому очередному новому дню, – но, увы... 

N.B. Слегка перефразируя удивительно-меткое изречение господина *Каина*: – «…Клянусь, я бы желала Быть Как Все – Живой, – но не могу... И тому есть причины, преодолеть кои я не властна»...

----------


## Герда

> N.B. Слегка перефразируя удивительно-меткое изречение господина *Каина*: – «…Клянусь, я бы желала Быть Как Все – Живой, – но не могу... И тому есть причины, преодолеть кои я не властна»...


 У меня к тебе вопрос.
Тебя мама любила или любит такой какая ты есть?
И если это так, то пыталасть ли научить жить в ладу с собой, вне зависимости от внешних данных?

----------


## Unity

> У меня к тебе вопрос.
> Тебя мама любила или любит такой какая ты есть?
> И если это так, то пыталасть ли научить жить в ладу с собой, вне зависимости от внешних данных?


 Несомненно, бесспорно, это так, – ведь далеко не каждая Мать, застав своё дитя с исполосованным горлом, с кровоточащими шрамами на шее словно бы у героини романа А.Беляева «Голова профессора Доуэля» Брике, Не Стала бы вызывать врача – хотя мой врач строго-настрого «приказал»: – «…Ещё хотя бы один эпизод self-injury, – и всё, стоит Упрятывать в стационар, за решетку»... 
Наверное, иная бы мать подавно избавилась бы от такой, иносказательно, Головной Боли дома  :Embarrassment: , – моя же почему-то [?] всё терпит меня – хотя свои идеи о смерти я от неё не скрывала Никогда...  :Frown: 

Нет, принять себя такой, какой я есть, увы, я не в силах...

----------


## Игорёк

> Наверное, иная бы мать подавно избавилась бы от такой, иносказательно, Головной Боли дома , – моя же почему-то [?] всё терпит меня – хотя свои идеи о смерти я от неё не скрывала Никогда...


 "Мать" и "избавилась" - противоречия..
 Бедная твоя мать, сколько же ей пришлось выстрадать, и еще придеться.. Страшно подумать..

----------


## Герда

> Нет, принять себя такой, какой я есть, увы, я не в силах...


 А почему собственно?
Потому, что имееется определённая жизненная установка? 
Создание семьи, рождение ребёнка, карьерный рост? Может стоит сменить приорететы тебе? Посвятиь жизнь маме допустим. Думать о принесении ей каждодневной радости, пока она жива..
Ты не можешь смирится с отсутствием любви и личной жизни. Но не всё к этому сводится. 
Можно работать с детьми, отстающими в развитии. Им пофигу как ты выглядишь. Им любовь, забота и ласка нужна.
У тебя же вся жизнь сводится к страданию вокруг своей внешности.

----------


## Unity

Поэтому-то Ваша визави и помышляет о том, дабы избавить свой, метафорически, Клан от «паршивой овцы»...(

Больше не хочу Мучить Никого ни дня, ни недели, ни Луны...




> А почему собственно?
> Потому, что имееется определённая жизненная установка?


 Разум зациклен лишь на одном... Сама не знаю, что со всем этим сделать...  :Frown: 



> Создание семьи, рождение ребёнка, карьерный рост? Может стоит сменить приорететы тебе? Посвятиь жизнь маме допустим. Думать о принесении ей каждодневной радости, пока она жива..


 С моими-то генами мне, пожалуй, не стоит иметь Своих детей, – разве что, с приюта. Карьера в интересующей меня отрасли выстроена, к сожалению, быть не может, – ведь я так и не поступила в нужный мне универ в своё время... 
И вот теперь Ты поймёшь, – почему я всегда почитала себя бесчеловечным чудовищем – родные почему-то <безразличны> мне, – и это началось уже давно... Да, понимаю, – это в корне своём Неправильно – поэтому... и полагаю... что лучше уже исчезнуть вообще, нежели и впредь привносить дисгармонию в свою семью по факту собственного своего существования...  :Frown: 



> Ты не можешь смирится с отсутствием любви и личной жизни. Но не всё к этому сводится.


 Странно, мне же почему-то всегда казалось, что это не так... что отношения, – центральная Основа и опора Жизни... Самое важное, что случается с нами в нашей жизни...  :Frown: 



> Можно работать с детьми, отстающими в развитии. Им пофигу как ты выглядишь. Им любовь, забота и ласка нужна.


 Зачем Земле такие Граждане? Как они, – и как я?.. Зачем Природа создаёт заведомо порочных особей?.. Не лучше ли нас, Таких, безболезненно умерщвлять?..  :Confused:

----------


## Unity

Подобно тому, как бесполезно требовать от Сломанной машины безупречного функционирования; как бессмысленно требовать молока у кормящей матери, если оно вдруг по каким-либо причинам пропало; как тщетно предлагать неимущему Поделиться чем-либо с другими людьми; как напрасно ожидать хорошего настроения, самочувствия, бодрого расположения духа от недужной души, – было бы странным напоминать о Сострадании и так страждущему существу – это всё равно, что Требовать света и тепла от Погасшего в ночи костра...  :Frown: 

Да, несомненно, понимаю, признаю: души, взывающие к подобному, руководствуются лишь самыми добрыми, светлыми побуждениями, – однако Логика их Несовершенна, Неполна, они, вероятно, кое-что ненароком упустили из виду – ведь невозможно дать другим То, Чего Нет у тебя...  :Embarrassment:  Увы, несбыточно, – быть сострадательной, если беспрестанно страдаешь сама, если разум твой всецело поглощён своей собственной болью – ведь покамест сама ты, иносказательно, <в огне>, – процесс страданий иных душ вряд ли по каким-либо причинам сможет быть признанным Более Приоритетным и Важным, чем свой – если только Вы и так, априори, не испытываете к этим душам каких-либо Особенных чувств... 

Страдаешь ты, – и также страдает кто-то вокруг – но что же далее? Чьё страдание перевесит на аллегорической чаше метафизических весов, ответственных за формирование поведения чуда Природы, человеческого существа?..  :Big Grin:  Сама жизнь по определению, – процесс, неизбежно включающий в себя страдания – и Единственный способ прекратить их, – убить кого-либо (ведь иначе, в случае всего лишь случайной, спорадической помощи время от времени, – страдания тех, кому Вы помогли, вскоре неизбежно возобновятся с новой силой, у них будут иные причины, другие источники, иной, иносказательно, <патогенез> – так что лишь Смерть кажется единственным способом покончить с болью Раз И Навсегда) – либо умереть самой, быть убитой, лишившись возможности страдать, осознавая море страданий иных людей по сторонам...  

Сострадательность... Увы, сознательно, добровольно проявить подобное качество способна лишь та душа, у которой самой здесь и сейчас и так всё в порядке; которая осознаёт, что подобное состояние человеческого интеллекта, разума, Оптимально – и, движимая этим пониманием, стремиться поделиться этим удивительнейшим Опытом, Знанием, с иными людьми – т.е. сознательно пытается целенаправленно и предумышленно влиять на других индивидуумов, коим либо образом <Выправляя> их состояние, их <расположение духа> с <неоптимального Прежде> (сопровождающегося мучениями) на <оптимальное Здесь и Сейчас, Тут и Ныне> (что также, по всей вероятности, неизбежно приведёт, иносказательно, к <переквалификации> бывшего страждущего Мизантропа [если считать, что Жестокость по сути своей в действительности является не пороком, но всего лишь симптомом душевного расстройства, порождающего страдания] в Филантропа, сиятельного состраданием [ввиду благополучия, здравия, царящего в его/её естестве]), – во имя воцарения всеобщей гармонии, умиротворения и спокойствия; во имя инициации, запуска, аллегорически, <цепной реакции> взаимопомощи и социальной Безусловной доброты... 

P.S. Кто-то, безусловно, может возразить, что, подобно тому, как наивысшей формой Любви является Безусловная, на первый взгляд <иррациональная> Любовь, так и Сострадание, если только оно Истинно, также всенепременно <должно> являться Безусловными, – т.е. свершаемым <просто так>, <за красивые глаза> – лишь потому, что мы Можем Это Сделать, – и, более того, нам это совершать Приятно – мило, любо сердцу просто так, – и сама Возможность свершать подобный поступок – уже Награда сама по себе... 

Что ж, может быть, и так... 
На данный момент Тема всё ещё пребывает в процессе исследований... 
Слишком много вопросов, – и критически-мало Понимания... 

N.B. Почему мы страдаем, – более того, полагаем мучение <Нормой> жизни? Почему страдают другие, – а мы просто проходим мимо или, того хуже, Злорадствуем? Почему, прекрасно зная, что смерть, – единственное избавление от вездесущей Боли – люди, тем не менее, продолжают Отчаянно, всеми силами, цепляться за столь тягостную и мучительную жизнь?.. 

Дабы эффективно выстраивать тактику своих действий, поступков, помыслов, слов, – необходимо, бесспорно, Чётко Понимать цепи причинно-следственных связей, формирующих нашу реальность именно таковой, коей она есть...

----------


## Эндер

> Сострадательность... Увы, сознательно, добровольно проявить подобное качество способна лишь та душа, у которой самой здесь и сейчас и так всё в порядке; которая осознаёт, что подобное состояние человеческого интеллекта, разума, Оптимально – и, движимая этим пониманием, стремиться поделиться этим удивительнейшим Опытом, Знанием, с иными людьми – т.е. сознательно пытается целенаправленно и предумышленно влиять на других индивидуумов, коим либо образом <Выправляя> их состояние, их <расположение духа> с <неоптимального Прежде> (сопровождающегося мучениями) на <оптимальное Здесь и Сейчас, Тут и Ныне>


 Ох, как же это все таки опасно, подобные люди. Это не правильно. Если у человека есть опыт, знания, совсем не обязательно, что это нужно другому человеку. Но как тут было сказано (очень точно, кстати), этот человек "сознательно пытается целенаправленно и предумышленно влиять на других индивидуумов", а это уже очень опасно. Этот человек, уже изначально, может завести не туда, куда Тебе надо.

----------


## Эндер

> процесс страданий иных душ вряд ли по каким-либо причинам сможет быть признанным Более Приоритетным и Важным, чем свой – если только Вы и так, априори, не испытываете к этим душам каких-либо Особенных чувств...


 Так и должно быть. Мы не такие, как тот же Иисус Христос ). Всегда сначала мы видим себя, а потом уже других. Но даже если ты и не сможешь признать страдания другого человека выше своих, то ты по крайней мере, можешь попытаться понять их, осмыслить. Без этого, даже не стоит стараться помогать человеку.

----------


## Эндер

> И вот теперь Ты поймёшь, – почему я всегда почитала себя бесчеловечным чудовищем – родные почему-то <безразличны> мне, – и это началось уже давно... Да, понимаю, – это в корне своём Неправильно – поэтому... и полагаю... что лучше уже исчезнуть вообще, нежели и впредь привносить дисгармонию в свою семью по факту собственного своего существования...


 НЕ Правда ! Ну кто сказал, что это неправильно ? Для других может и да, но для тебя ведь нет. Значит так и должно быть. Кто решил, что мы должны любить своих родных, кто забил эту программу в ума людей ? Безразличны, ну и ладно, никто не мешает, при этом тебе относиться к ним с уважением или так же ненавидеть их. Они такие же люди. Почему мы заведомо обречены любить их. Ведь есть люди которых мы возможно невзлюбили, а есть, которые нам безразличны. Так почему с родными должно быть иначе. А вообще, лично мне было стремно признаться, что мои родные мне безразличны. Ведь я видел других  они так не считали. Для родные изначально самые любимые люди (но они всего лишь так говорят)) И запомни Ты не чудовище. И не называй себя пожалуйста больше так, потому что это Не так. Хочешь увидеть чудовище, посмотри на меня и успокойся ) И никакой дисгармонии ты в семью не привносишь, разве что семья изначально дисгармонична.

----------


## Эндер

> Поэтому-то Ваша визави и помышляет о том, дабы избавить свой, метафорически, Клан от «паршивой овцы»...(
> 
> Больше не хочу Мучить Никого ни дня, ни недели, ни Луны...


 От кого извините избавить ? От "паршивой овцы" ? Извини но ты не права. Это тебя, надо избавить от них. Да и какой из них клан. Они вместе, только когда им надо кого-то психологически убить, задушить. Человек вроде жив, но он уже умер. Откуда эти мысли о помощи обществу, путем истребления себя, таких, как ты. А может это от них нужно избавиться ? Знай, ты гораздо лучше их. А кто придумал этот термин "паршивая овца", они же и придумали. Я к примеру отказался идти на свой выпускной. Почему ? Потому что я вижу, как все с кем я учился друг друга ненавидят и это жалкое лицемерие, не намерен больше выносить (есть правда еще одна причина, у семьи, как бы нет денег, оплатить мне ресторан и прочее ))) Но даже если бы и были деньги, я бы не пошел. Я не такой как они ? Ну и ладно. Я "паршивая овца" и мешаю им ? Пусть терпят. Я был и пока еще намерен побыть. Так почему Ты, хочешь избавить их от себя ? Это не правильно.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер


> как все с кем я учился друг друга ненавидят


 У меня был нормальноый выпуской, я бы скорее сказал наоборот - все друг друга почему-то там любят больше, как бы прощая обиды, вообщем отношения на выпуском в целом лучше чем во время учебы. Небыло никакой ненависти совершенно, покрайней мере я ее не заметил.

----------


## Каин

Я на видеокассету с выпускным записал концерт "Iron Maiden". В юности я не блистал.

----------


## Эндер

Ну блин, еще расскажите как на выпускных круто, чтоб мне еще лучше стало ))

----------


## Игорёк

А ко мне одна девченка клеилась, конечно она была так себе и синяя, ничего не предпринял. О чем конечно же сейчас жалею. Но долго я не сидел. Стало как-то скучно, и я ушел.

----------


## Unity

> Ох, как же это все таки опасно, подобные люди. Это не правильно. Если у человека есть опыт, знания, совсем не обязательно, что это нужно другому человеку. Но как тут было сказано (очень точно, кстати), этот человек "сознательно пытается целенаправленно и предумышленно влиять на других индивидуумов", а это уже очень опасно. Этот человек, уже изначально, может завести не туда, куда Тебе надо.


 Воистину, мсье *Эндер*, – «…Благими намерения устелена дорога в Ад»... 
Однако Ваша скромная знакомка всего лишь пыталась проанализировать причины, <программы>, движущие Сострадательными Людьми... 
Имхо, – они помогают иным лишь потому, что Знают: <счастье>, внутреннее спокойствие, «штиль», умиротворение и гармония Превыше <страдания>... 
Однако, как, безусловно, метко подметили Вы, – у каждой сущей души <Свои> уникальные, бесподобные, ни на что иное во Вселенной несхожие <представления «о счастье»> – хотя и, несомненно, возможно выделить определённые <культурные артефакты>, процессы, феномены почитающимися подавляющим большинством людей <неизбежным компонентом сложного многомерного комплекса> под названием <счастье>... 



> Так и должно быть. Мы не такие, как тот же Иисус Христос ). Всегда сначала мы видим себя, а потом уже других. Но даже если ты и не сможешь признать страдания другого человека выше своих, то ты по крайней мере, можешь попытаться понять их, осмыслить. Без этого, даже не стоит стараться помогать человеку.


 Право слово, воистину... 



> НЕ Правда ! Ну кто сказал, что это неправильно ? Для других может и да, но для тебя ведь нет. Значит так и должно быть. Кто решил, что мы должны любить своих родных, кто забил эту программу в ума людей ?


 Несомненно, источник данной <программы>, – общество – и <принято считать>, что <глас большинства>, – аксиома и догма... <Норма и порядок вещей>... 
Unity считает иначе... 
На выходе имеем когнитивный диссонанс, – разрушительное и Болезненное противоречие <Программ>: созданной мной самостоятельно <«…Родные мне чужды»> и диктуемой социумом <«…Вы Обязаны Любить своих родных»>... 
Увы, слабый мой разум не в состоянии справиться с этой дилеммой... 
<Fatal Error>... <System Failed>... 
Меня всегда <ломал, подтачивал изнутри и, метафорически, съедал изнутри> этот чудовищный конфликт... Что ж, «…Где тонко, там и рвётся»... 



> А вообще, лично мне было стремно признаться, что мои родные мне безразличны.


 Unity же неоднократно высказывала всё это им в лицо, – грязно, цинично, грубо – но они лишь усмехались в ответ... По-видимому, полагая, что я шучу... Скажем так, у меня <несколько особенная семья>... 
P.S. Что забавно, – моя мать также Трижды пыталась свесит счёты с жизнью... Так что... «…яблочко от яблоньки недалеко падает»... 
N.B. У меня же в последнее время вообще <отказывают все тормоза>... я так устала жить в иллюзиях... 
Безусловно, Жить Правдиво, – лучше всего...  



> Хочешь увидеть чудовище, посмотри на меня и успокойся )


 Сами Ваши слова говорят сами за себя. Вы, – Не <чудовище> – напротив, – Вы – прекрасная душа...



> И никакой дисгармонии ты в семью не привносишь, разве что семья изначально дисгармонична.


 Бывшая, «Экс-надежда Семьи», забросившая университет, шесть лет не покидающая без самой крайней, предельной необходимости свой дом, свой тёмный <кабинет> с вечно закрытым жалюзи (отчего в комнате беспрестанно царит сумрак), полностью оборвавшая все свои <внешние> социальные связи и даже не участвующая в воскресных <собраниях «родового вече»> за столом, – разве это не Повод почитать именно меня, тварь, Источником Дисгармонии? Пятном на репутации столь Образованной и Интеллигентной семьи?..



> От кого извините избавить ? От "паршивой овцы" ? Извини но ты не права. Это тебя, надо избавить от них. Да и какой из них клан. Они вместе, только когда им надо кого-то психологически убить, задушить. Человек вроде жив, но он уже умер. Откуда эти мысли о помощи обществу, путем истребления себя, таких, как ты. А может это от них нужно избавиться ? Знай, ты гораздо лучше их. А кто придумал этот термин "паршивая овца", они же и придумали. Я к примеру отказался идти на свой выпускной. Почему ? Потому что я вижу, как все с кем я учился друг друга ненавидят и это жалкое лицемерие, не намерен больше выносить (есть правда еще одна причина, у семьи, как бы нет денег, оплатить мне ресторан и прочее ))) Но даже если бы и были деньги, я бы не пошел. Я не такой как они ? Ну и ладно. Я "паршивая овца" и мешаю им ? Пусть терпят. Я был и пока еще намерен побыть. Так почему Ты, хочешь избавить их от себя ? Это не правильно.


 Странно, но почему-то никогда не задумывалась о подобном... 
P.S. На выпускном также не была, – по схожим же, в общем-то, причинах...

----------


## Unity

Наша базовая, первичная <Коммуникационная Система>, – наш <Разум> (<конвертирующий> воспринятый нашими сенсорами Уникальный, Конкретный <информационный поток>, субъективный наш <опыт> [будь то «видео», звук, ощущение, аромат, что угодно вообще] в последовательный набор размытых, обезличенных, абстрактных <вербальных символов>, имеющих привязку к идее о предмете, процессе, взаимоотношениях меж явлениями), к сожалению, в силу своих удивительнейших конструктивных особенностей, в принципе Способен Ошибаться, – т.е. в спешке, <на лету>, оперативно импровизируя, подбирать Неподходящие <повествовательные> Категории и слова для Описания непосредственно воспринимаемых наших сознанием Потоков Данных. Иносказательно, происходит <сбой интерпретации/кодирования/считывания информации> меж <взаимодействующими системами>, меж людьми. 
Подобное, к сожалению, случается в нашей жизни Слишком Часто, – ведь <разум> каждой сущей <души> на Земле уникален – посему всенепременно <по-своему> истолковывает и интерпретирует воспринимаемое сознанием в вербальную речь, слова... Стиль построения помыслов различных людей, – равно как и уровень их способности <бегло> улавливать и воспринимать сложнейшие причинно-следственные цепи, сопровождающие Все сущие события, происходящие в рамках <легенды> нашей реальности, Уникален, Бесподобен, Предельно Отличен – что и зачастую служит причиной возникновения ужасного, чудовищного феномена Взаимонепонимания меж людьми... Глядя на Единое, – зрим Различное – более того, даже не стремимся прийти к единой точке зрения, прийти к консенсусу, – самозабвенно, словно Дети, мня свою точки зрения <единственно истинно-верной> и непогрешимой... 
«…И смех, и грех», слёзы сквозь усмешку, – так печально становится, наблюдая за людьми...

----------


## Каин

У меня есть большое преимущество перед многими, кто хочет жить: моя цель, в конце концов, будет достигнута, тогда как у жизнелюбцев разбиты.

----------


## Unity

Как бы на словах я не бунтовала против Бытия, – всё равно – так бы хотелось... найти своё место... В Жизни. Суметь-таки просуществовать до того момента, когда станет возможным умереть (иль всё же перейти на иной план существования [?]) <с чистой совестью>; Не в приступе отчаяния, – но Осмысленно... Не <оскверняя себя> Бессмысленным Убийством... даже самой себя; излишней в этом городе дворняги, которую подавно Стоит Усыпить... 
Что это?.. Что со мной? Очередное проявление Слабости?..

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Как бы на словах я не бунтовала против Бытия, – всё равно – так бы хотелось... найти своё место... В Жизни. Суметь-таки просуществовать до того момента, когда станет возможным умереть (иль всё же перейти на иной план существования [?]) <с чистой совестью>; Не в приступе отчаяния, – но Осмысленно... Не <оскверняя себя> Бессмысленным Убийством... даже самой себя; излишней в этом городе дворняги, которую подавно Стоит Усыпить... 
> *Что это?.. Что со мной? Очередное проявление Слабости?*..


 нет, это проснулся здравый смысл.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> У меня есть большое преимущество перед многими, кто хочет жить: моя цель, в конце концов, будет достигнута, тогда как у жизнелюбцев разбиты.


 Доказательства, милостивый государь!

----------


## Каин

> Доказательства, милостивый государь!


 Моя цель - смерть.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Моя цель - смерть.


 все жизнелюбцы и так знают, что она будет, и ведут себя соответствующе.

----------


## Каин

> все жизнелюбцы и так знают, что она будет, и ведут себя соответствующе.


 Во первых, я не говорю, что их цель это жизнь.
Во вторых,если жизнь, то сколько людей умирают трагической смертью?! Мало кто умирает естественной смертью. Я же не писал, что всех, но многих.
У человека цель посторить дом, посадить дерево, вырастить ребенка. Он вышел из квартиры и попал под машину.

----------


## Игорёк

ну вероятность что он попадет под машину до того как построит дом и воспитает ребенка все-таки намного меньше чем он попадет под машину. А также можно снизить эту вероятность если быть осторожнее самому.

----------


## Каин

> ну вероятность что он попадет под машину до того как построит дом и воспитает ребенка все-таки намного меньше чем он попадет под машину. А также можно снизить эту вероятность если быть осторожнее самому.


 Я понял, мечты сбываются. Все цели, которые ставит перед собой человек, он достигает. Мы все умираем именно в то время, когда все уже чего хотели в этой жизни сделали.

----------


## Игорёк

Для этого у нас есть определенное время. После которого жизнь и заканчивается. Мы же и есть жизнь, и она создала нас так, чтобы успеть все что ей надо (тоесть нам) за время человеческой жизни. Построить дом, посадить дерево и выростить сына, как грубый пример, после этого и наступает вполне логичный конец.
 Другой вопрос если нет возможности выростить этого самого сына, тогда и нет надобности дом строить и дерево сажать, по сути для нас это и есть тот самый логичный конец...

----------


## Каин

> Для этого у нас есть определенное время. После которого жизнь и заканчивается. Мы же и есть жизнь, и она создала нас так, чтобы успеть все что ей надо (тоесть нам) за время человеческой жизни. Построить дом, посадить дерево и выростить сына, как грубый пример, после этого и наступает вполне логичный конец.


 То есть все умирают вовремя? Игорек, не гони! Если бы это было так, то родители не хоронили бы своих детей.

----------


## Игорёк

Я имею ввиду штатную ситуацию, идеализированную.
Человек воспитывает потомство, заводит развивает хозяйство, доводит потомство до автономного существования, а после этого умирает. Это норма. 
Хоронить детей это не норма. Наша смерть логична, но ненормальна.

----------


## Каин

> Я имею ввиду штатную ситуацию, идеализированную.
> Человек воспитывает потомство, заводит развивает хозяйство, доводит потомство до автономного существования, а после этого умирает. Это норма. 
> Хоронить детей это не норма. Наша смерть логична, но ненормальна.


 Игорек, не надо строить идеалы. Если это не норма, то это не означает, что ее нет. Она повсюду и везде. Я говорю о нашем настоящем мире, а ты этот мир подделываешь под _свою_ норму.

----------


## Oksi

Лучше уснуть и не просыпаться

----------


## Каин

Напомнили мне один мой давнишний стишок.

Я представляю, как ты улыбаешься,
Когда с другим в постели просыпаешься.
Но мне ты не способна улыбнуться;
Я был бы рад сегодня не проснуться.

----------


## Unity

> Моя цель - смерть.


 У всех нас, – Такая <цель>, так ли, иначе, по праву рождения. Однако кто-то погибает под колёсами автомобилей, кто-то гибнет в авиакатастрофах или в результатах природных потрясений, кто-то погибает от передозировки или недугов, кто-то гибнет в результате ужасных терактов или на полях сражений... В конечном итоге, – сотни тысяч людей Ежедневно погибают <не своей смертью>... <Случайно>, – Бессмысленно... 
Так что моя <Цель>: умереть Не Зря, – ведь всего лишь раз живём и некоторым из Не всё равно - чем Всё закончится... 
Умереть как собака и умереть как Человек, – две большие разницы, имхо... 



> нет, это проснулся здравый смысл.


 <Здравый смысл>, – довольно-таки Относительная, всецело субъективная категория, леди Kali – к примеру, террористу-смертнику, – благо <прихватить с собой «неверных» на Тот свет>, – а врачу – спасти тех, что всё же сумели чудом выжить после им устроенным взрывом... 
Истина Шире, чем можем мы себе представить, – и, похоже, единой, универсальной <единственно-верной, доподлинной Истины> нет... Каждый Выбирает по себе...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Истина Шире, чем можем мы себе представить, – и, похоже, единой, универсальной <единственно-верной, доподлинной Истины> нет... Каждый Выбирает по себе...


 ... Женщину, религию, дорогу (с)

Солнце мое, на этом форуме именно эта истина - что нет истины - переговорена сто раз)) И почти все с этим согласны)

----------


## Каин

> ,  
> Так что моя <Цель>: умереть Не Зря, – ведь всего лишь раз живём и некоторым из Не всё равно - чем Всё закончится... 
> Умереть как собака и умереть как Человек, – две большие разницы, имхо...


 Как это парадоксально не прозвучит, но героическая смерть трусливее, чем чистое самоубийство. У человека, который не хочет жить (именно такового мы здесь, и рассматриваем), не хватает силы духа на самоубийство, и он ищет посторонний эффект, который так бы повлиял на разум, что бы последний и заставил совершить это самоубийство. Разные вещи, когда смертный подвиг совершает человек, который хотел жить, и тот которому жизнь была в тягость. Да, броситься потенциальному самоубийце в огонь за людьми, и спасать до тех пор пока сам не задохнешься, это польза для общества. Но никак нельзя такое посчитать смелостью или благородством (именно для самоубийцы). Это бегство, по сути, трусость, от того, на что вы не могли решиться всю жизнь. Здесь, ваш подвиг (смертельный) всего лишь средство для вашего самоубийства. 
Читайте Лондона «Мартин Иден»: вот так совершают самоубийство, по истине, сильные духом люди. Истинная подоплека таких самоубийств (чистых) остается скрыта от общества (думают страсть,псих.отклонение). В осмысленном самоубийстве, наоборот, на поверхности обман (никто не знал, что вы и так не хотели жить). Вот поэтому первый вид самоубийства мужественнее, честнее и благороднее.




> У всех нас, – Такая <цель>(смерть)


 Ваша цель в "галочках". Моя же буквально.




> на этом форуме именно эта истина - что нет истины - переговорена сто раз)) И почти все с этим согласны)


 Я с этим не согласен. Сам тезис, "истины нет - истина" чистый абсурд.Если истины нет, то само это выражение (истины нет) не истинно.
Истина есть - истина. Никаких противоречий.

----------


## Dione

> Жить легче,чем умереть.


 как раз таки наоборот...

----------


## Каин

> как раз таки наоборот...


 Если бы это было так, я бы уже умер (су). И думаю не только я. По крайне мере те, кто честны в своем желание _нежить_. И неважно по каким причинам они не решаются на _последний шаг_, ведь эти причины и создают трудность _умереть_.

----------


## Каин

Даже когда я вполне рад, я не могу не подумать о блаженстве небытия...

----------


## Unity

Таксис (перемещение) микроорганизмов, бактерий на помещённом у свечи предметном стекле, – и любое сущее изменение пространственных координат «человеком разумным» – любое движение, осуществляемое <машиной> (независимо от уровня её структурной организации), – Следствие определённых Причин, в свою очередь являющихся следствием функционирования сложного комплекса механистических <Программ>... Лишь <алгоритмы>, – и только они – побуждают нас с Вами двигаться, порождая Необходимости, пробуждая Желания... <Машину> «одухотворяет» <инструкция>, – и <робот> не волен «не подчиняться» ей – в противном случае, – коллапс, крах <системы>, погибель... 
Вот почему U. особо интересует эксперимент с СУ, – мне очень любопытно знать: что будет, если добровольно, осознанно, предумышленно Пойти Против воли базовой <программы> «…Жить»?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Каин

Моя голова переполнена бесполезными для жизни мыслями о жизни.

----------


## Эндер

> Моя голова переполнена бесполезными для жизни мыслями о жизни.


 Может поделишься?

----------


## Каин

Если бы я сам строил себе судьбу, то я бы воздвиг грандиозное здание до небес. Но в том то и дело, что я никудышный строитель, а это судьба.

----------


## Эндер

> Если бы я сам строил себе судьбу, то я бы воздвиг грандиозное здание до небес. Но в том то и дело, что я никудышный строитель, а это судьба.


 Тут уж надо решить для самого себя. Сам ты строишь свою судьбу? Или она уже за тебя все давно решила.

----------


## Каин

> Тут уж надо решить для самого себя. Сам ты строишь свою судьбу? Или она уже за тебя все давно решила.


 Как я представляю себе судьбу. Действия человека предопределены. Предопределены умом, характером, волей. Поэтому иногда и говорят: «Судьба это характер». Например, если человек трус, то он будет бежать от опасности. То есть, его побег предопределен его трусостью. И как бы он не старался изменить эту ситуацию, ничего у него не получится. Трус это судьба.
Будущего нет, поэтому нельзя увидеть и сказать с точностью, что будет с человеком.  Сама судьба не предопределена. Трус может погибнуть, не зависимо от своего характера. Жизнь человека не предопределена, только его поступки, которые он совершает в своей жизни. Даже если трус в трудной ситуации неимоверным усилием воли не побежал, то и это неимоверное усилие воли было в него уже заложено.
У гения судьба прославиться. Гений это судьба. У неудачника судьба прозябать в ничтожестве. Неудачник это судьба.

----------


## Эндер

Но разве трус не может стать храбрецом? Неудачник победить судьбу и достигнуть немыслимых высот? Поворот судьбы? Или собственный ни от кого не зависящий ход?

----------


## Каин

> Но разве трус не может стать храбрецом? Неудачник победить судьбу и достигнуть немыслимых высот? Поворот судьбы? Или собственный ни от кого не зависящий ход?


 Это означает стать совершенно другим человеком. Я в это не верю. Разве глупец способен стать мудрым, а безвольный стать волевым? А вообще чудеса (исключения) бывают. Бокал падает со стола. Его судьба упасть и разбиться. Что может ему помешать не упасть. Только чудо.

----------


## Игорёк

Неудачник и гений это весьма относительные понятия. Судьба еще предопределена не только характером, но и обстоятельствами, изменятся они - изменится и жизнь человека. Хотя конечно это не всем подходит. 
Но восновном согласен - судьба это именно характер. Я вот сейчас если вижу какого-то отморозка, точно понимаю - нежелец. Через 3-5 лет его не будет. Также есть люди по которым видно, что они обречены на счастье, и врятли что-то сможет это изменить, разве что какая-то катастрофа.

----------


## Эндер

> Это означает стать совершенно другим человеком. Я в это не верю. Разве глупец способен стать мудрым, а безвольный стать волевым? А вообще чудеса (исключения) бывают. Бокал падает со стола. Его судьба упасть и разбиться. Что может ему помешать не упасть. Только чудо.


 Блин всю ночь думал о примере того, что человек стал другим. Единственный до кого додумался это Persie. Я думаю шанс измениться есть у каждого. Не каждый им воспользуется. Человек меняется! Потому что если нет, тогда я обречен. Но я пока сдаваться не хочу.

----------


## Каин

> Блин всю ночь думал о примере того, что человек стал другим. Единственный до кого додумался это Persie. Я думаю шанс измениться есть у каждого. Не каждый им воспользуется. Человек меняется! Потому что если нет, тогда я обречен. Но я пока сдаваться не хочу.


 Ты, Эндер, еще молодой, и вполне еще не сформировался, так что надежда конечно у тебя есть.
Насчет Перси, то быть наркоманом, а потом перестать им быть не значит стать другим человеком, это значит стать прежним человеком (до наркотиков).

----------


## Эндер

> Ты, Эндер, еще молодой, и вполне еще не сформировался, так что надежда конечно у тебя есть.
> Насчет Перси, то быть наркоманом, а потом перестать им быть не значит стать другим человеком, это значит стать прежним человеком (до наркотиков).


 Надежда есть у всех. А каким он был до наркотиков? Мы не знаем. По сути тоже молодым, не сформировавшимся? Тогда каждый так может. К тому же я говорил о изменении мировосприятия, принципов о появлении веры.

----------


## Игорёк

> Блин всю ночь думал о примере того, что человек стал другим. Единственный до кого додумался это Persie. Я думаю шанс измениться есть у каждого. Не каждый им воспользуется. Человек меняется! Потому что если нет, тогда я обречен. Но я пока сдаваться не хочу.


 Подумай еще над тем что людей которые смогли измениться тут нет, но это не значит что их нет принципе. Людям решившим свои проблемы, здесь нечего делать.

----------


## Эндер

> Подумай еще над тем что людей которые смогли измениться тут нет, но это не значит что их нет принципе. Людям решившим свои проблемы, здесь нечего делать.


 Ну во первых я тут ) Ну а если на то пошло, то ты не совсем прав. Даже если человек решит свои проблемы, ему не обязательно уходить отсюда. Многое тут его может держать. Плюс сюда может забрести кто-нибудь, кто справился со своими проблемами и пришел поделиться опытом. Такие бывают.

----------


## Каин

> К тому же я говорил о изменении мировосприятия, принципов о появлении веры.


 Что человеку все это без силы воли. Ты чтО, хочешь просто заулыбаться при этом оставаясь лежать в прахе? Если нет, то мы опять возвращаемся к постройки своей судьбы, то есть к конкретным действиям. Вера может быть и у ничтожества. Восприятием что мир прекрасен может обладать и полоумный.



> Надежда есть у всех.


 Не дай тебе бог дожить до той поры когда ты усомнишься  в верности подобного утверждения. Хотя даже и самоубийца вешаясь надеется. Или на небытие, или "а вдруг рай!".

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Что человеку все это без силы воли. Ты чтО, хочешь просто заулыбаться при этом оставаясь лежать в прахе? Если нет, то мы опять возвращаемся к постройки своей судьбы, то есть к конкретным действиям. Вера может быть и у ничтожества. Восприятием что мир прекрасен может обладать и полоумный.


 Ну, зачем же так статично рассуждать. Восприятие мира меняется, как и сам мир. Фиксация восприятия на том, что "мир ужасен" также "тупа" и может считаться полоумием, как и фиксация на том, что "мир прекрасен". 
Иначе к чему человеку нужны органы восприятия мира, если он уже для себя все окончательно решил про этот мир ?

----------


## Каин

*Зануда,* какая фиксация?! Я говорю о значении тебя, как человека в этом мире. Кто ты? Что ты делаешь? Что ты способен сделать завтра? 
Я раньше воспринимал мир как Ужас. Теперь я его так не воспринимаю, он мне стал менее ужасен. Ну и что из этого? Я как был никем, так им и остался.
Возможно став старичком я заулыбаюсь каждому воробушку. Означает ли это то, что я изменился,стал другим? Если да, то не такую я перемену имел ввиду, говоря о судьбе человека.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> *Зануда,* какая фиксация?! Я говорю о значении тебя, как человека в этом мире. Кто ты? Что ты делаешь? Что ты способен сделать завтра? 
> Я раньше воспринимал мир как Ужас. Теперь я его так не воспринимаю, он мне стал менее ужасен. Ну и что из этого? Я как был никем, так им и остался.
> Возможно став старичком я заулыбаюсь каждому воробушку. Означает ли это то, что я изменился,стал другим? Если да, то не такую я перемену имел ввиду, говоря о судьбе человека.


 Ах, амбиции,тщеславие, претензии на оригинальность - это мне тоже знакомо. Особенно в последнее время, когда я серьезно задумался над подобными вопросами.
И да, очень грустно сознавать, что я никто, ничего не делаю, да и неспособен делать(ни на что не годен).
Однако, как-бы миллиарды людей тоже ничего особенного из себя не представляют, однако живут и не "парятся".

Кстати, прочитал наконец "Идиот" Достоевского. Тут уже цитировал отрывок, который мне показался очень близок по теме. На примере характеристики одного персонажа - Гаврилы Ардалионыча.
Там Достоевский как-бы делит людей бесталанных(ординарных,посредственных)(коих большинство) на обычных и "гораздо умнее". И первые(обычные) гораздо счастливее тем,что способны воспринять чужие оригинальные идеи как свои собственные и без зазрения совести радоваться этому. Вторые-же("гораздо умнее") осознают свою посредственность(что сами не способны на нечто оригинальное) и потому страдают.
Ну и некто Ипполит(чахоточный) признается, что ненавидит таких(в смысле Ординарных(подобных Гавриле Ардалионычу), но с претензией на "гениальность").
В общем,к чему это я: вовсе необязательно обижаться на весь мир и терроризировать себя и окружающих только за то, что ты - не "гений". 
Это как-бы даже глупо для человека "гораздо умнее".
И если Каин из зависти убил Авеля, то Сальери из зависти к гению Моцарта - отравил Моцарта.
Остается только радоваться, что в поле зрения(среди окружающих) "гениев" тоже не особо наблюдается. :Smile: 

P.S.
А реплика была проста, что если всему ужасаться, то это не намного оригинальнее, чем всему восторгаться. 
Видишь, ты тоже,поумнев, уже не всему ужасаешься(как сам признался). Прогресс налицо. И если это закончится другой крайностью(восторгаться каждому вробышку) - то это уже будет симптомом маразма(старческого слабоумия).

Не знаю - пока у меня "установка"  "эмоции - это зло".Потому как все эмоции сейчас ведут к сплошному негативу. Предпочитаю "осмысленность" "страстям" и "эмоциям". Впрочем, давно уже предпочел. 
Кстати, теория юмора: шутка,прикол,насмешка, сарказм и проч...Можно-ли юмор отнести к "интеллектуальным эмоциям" ? 
Конечно, "улыбаться воробушкам" - это не юмор.

----------


## Каин

*Зануда*, тебя несет. И Игорек резонно тебе тогда заметил, что его желания стать другим  не предполагает стать гениальным или великим в этом мире.

P.S.
Когда я создавал эту тему, а не хотел видеть в ней споры и диспуты. Я и так в своей жизни очень много спорю и мне это не по нраву, и думаю что и другим это особого удовольствия не доставляет. Я хотел, что бы человек выкладывал свои мысли и не обязательно мудрые, просто мысли о всем, чем сейчас полниться его голова. И что бы он не боялся, что его мысль вывели на суд и осудили, как неверную. Например, сейчас ему плохо, он пишет "Мир ужасен, ибо мне страшно жить". Надо ли сразу выносить эту мысль на суд и доказывать ему, что на самом деле мир не ужасен, а весь ужас в его голове.Не надо,если самому написавшему это не нужно,а если нужно, то это следует писать в "Мою проблему". Но не в "мысли".

----------


## Игорёк

zanuda_ru


> Особенно в последнее время, когда я серьезно задумался над подобными вопросами.


  Несколько поздно ты задумался)  Вообще все тоже самое, только немного пораньше и у меня. Раньше я был ужасным глупцом (да и остаюсь им), относительно своих сверстников, хотя бы только потому что считал себя умнее многих, а потом когда прозрел - пришел в ужас от самого себя. Но было поздно.
 Ты принципиально продрочил всю молодость, мне хватило 3х лет этого самого принципиального и гордого онанизма (пассивного режима), чтобы понять насколько это глупо. 
 Вывод из всего этого такой, что мы очень поздно осознаем ошибки, медленно развиваемся, и мучаемся от этого. А не от того что мы непризнанные гении. 
 Я не думаю что тут дело в гениальности и уме, уже писал определение под которое мы подходим - "ничтожество с манией величия". 
 Неплохо думать, но только если при этом что-то делать. Мысли в бездействии и  рождают депрессию. На самом деле мы просто высокомерные зануды и лодыри, которые как были пустым местом, так скорее всего им и останутся. Разница только в том что понимание этого приходит в разном возрасте.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> *Зануда*, тебя несет. И Игорек резонно тебе тогда заметил, что его желания стать другим  не предполагает стать гениальным или великим в этом мире.
> 
> P.S.
> Когда я создавал эту тему, а не хотел видеть в ней споры и диспуты. Я и так в своей жизни очень много спорю и мне это не по нраву, и думаю что и другим это особого удовольствия не доставляет. Я хотел, что бы человек выкладывал свои мысли и не обязательно мудрые, просто мысли о всем, чем сейчас полниться его голова. И что бы он не боялся, что его мысль вывели на суд и осудили, как неверную. Например, сейчас ему плохо, он пишет "Мир ужасен, ибо мне страшно жить". Надо ли сразу выносить эту мысль на суд и доказывать ему, что на самом деле мир не ужасен, а весь ужас в его голове.Не надо,если самому написавшему это не нужно,а если нужно, то это следует писать в "Мою проблему". Но не в "мысли".


 Прошу прощения, таки действительно "несет". И правильно, "у кого что болит, тот о том и говорит". Может быть есть такое, что автоматически приписываешь другим, что тебя самого беспокоит(насчет претензии на "гениальность",тщеславие и "мании величия"). У меня как-то само собой все мысли (о смысле жизни и проч) к этому сводятся. Хотя, как там у Карнеги, который помнится процитировал Фрейда(точно не помню, но смысл примерно такой): "Человеком правят две вещи: сексуальное("либидо") и желание стать великим(ЧСВ, короче)".Причем, Фрейд(а может просто, толпа подхватила) "муссировал", в основном,первое("либидо"), а сам Карнеги - второе(ЧСВ). В общем, я не вижу тут криминала, криминала во внутреннем мире вообще нет(если только это не причиняет боль и страдания самому индивиду). 
Да и сам Карнеги освещал тему в смысле давать другим, что они хотят(а хотят онир, чтобы окружающие признавали их значимость). 

P.S.
Однако, как я понял суть твоей претензии: здесь(в этой теме) "положено" "изливать" свои мысли, которые спонтанно возникают(причем, желательно, на тему СУ), а не вступать в дискуссию(спор)  по поводу мыслей, выраженных другими. Однако, как ты правильно заметил, обычно я "отталкиваюсь" от выраженной мысли, тут-же возникает возражение(независимо от самой мысли) и потом "меня несет". Такая же "чехарда"(спор разных мыслей) и у меня в голове.
И в "реале" порой то же самое. Помнится, кто-то за это(цепляться за любую мысль и тут же "раздувать" спор) даже прозвал меня "а баба-яга всегда против"(был такой совковый мультик времен Олимпиады-80).




> zanuda_ru Несколько поздно ты задумался)  Вообще все тоже самое, только немного пораньше и у меня. Раньше я был ужасным глупцом (да и остаюсь им), относительно своих сверстников, хотя бы только потому что считал себя умнее многих, а потом когда прозрел - пришел в ужас от самого себя. Но было поздно.
>  Ты принципиально продрочил всю молодость, мне хватило 3х лет этого самого принципиального и гордого онанизма (пассивного режима), чтобы понять насколько это глупо. 
>  Вывод из всего этого такой, что мы очень поздно осознаем ошибки, медленно развиваемся, и мучаемся от этого. А не от того что мы непризнанные гении. 
>  Я не думаю что тут дело в гениальности и уме, уже писал определение под которое мы подходим - "ничтожество с манией величия". 
>  Неплохо думать, но только если при этом что-то делать. Мысли в бездействии и  рождают депрессию. На самом деле мы просто высокомерные зануды и лодыри, которые как были пустым местом, так скорее всего им и останутся. Разница только в том что понимание этого приходит в разном возрасте.


 Ты вот пишешь, что раньше считал себя умнее сверстников. И похоже, был этим счастлив (Тем, что ты умнее окружающих) . Это тешило твое ЧСВ.
Потом стал считать себя глупее (относительно сверстников) ? 
И от этого пришел в ужас.То есть стал чувствовать себя "ничтожеством"(опять же относительно окружающих).
Да и раньше, оказывается, был не умнее (тебе это просто казалось из-за собственной глупости).
То есть, выходит, что с тех пор ты все-таки(уже не относительно сверстников, а относительно самого себя "в молодости") таки "поумнел".
Тут мне вспомнилась одна дискуссия, которую я слышал много лет назад, когда меня послали в Харьков на студенческую олимпиаду.
Дисскусия была между двумя другими участниками, я же как-то просто присутствовал. Мне как-то всегда казалось, что для выработки собственного мнения не хватает информации, надо собрать побольше информации о мире и только затем пытаться на основе обработки этой информации что-то определять для себя. Поэтому я не могу сказать про  себя, что был глуп в молодости,напротив, у меня всегда была репутация "умника", вероятно за то, что не спешил с выводами. Я больше "впитывал" в себя, чем высказывал. И если говорил, то больше задавал уточняющие вопросы, чтобы точнее определить позицию высказывающего.
Есть мнения, есть идеи. Порой разные, порой несовместимые. Но они есть.
И спешить признавать их истинными или ложными,значит, себя самого ограничивать. Так я примерно рассуждал(для себя). Поэтому не спешил высказываться за или против. Просто накапливал идеи, как компьютер накапливает файлы. Если же кто-то горячо отстаивал какую-то идею, просто "брал на заметку", что есть люди, доходящие "до фанатизма". Вот и все.
Так возвращаясь к дискуссии, которой я был свидетелем. Речь шла о том, что заставляет человека "двигаться", совершать некие поступки. Один был за то, что интерес в самосовершенствовании. То есть, ты сравниваешь себя "сегодняшнего" с собой "вчерашним"(ну, например, в юности ). Видишь некий прогресс(типа как ты говоришь, какой же я был дурак) и этому радуешься. Другой вариант - соревнование. Ты сравниваешь себя с окружающими и видишь, что "отстал". Это подвигает тебя к действию(догнать и перегнать). Иногда это действие заключается в "нытье" типа: "вот окружающие чего достигли, а я ничего не достиг".
Ну вот и подумай, что для тебя лучше, радоваться что ты стал умнее(относительно себя самого,есть развитие) или грызть себя, что ты не достиг того, чего достигли окружающие("стыд","зависть","боль" назови это, как тебе самому больше нравится).

Ну и что с того, что поздно задумался ? Впрочем, и раньше задумывался, просто "мимолетно", не так глубоко. И вот, таки "увяз". Только вопрос, а надо-ли об этом вообще задумываться("париться")? Тут многие такие "задумчивые" и выходит, что ответа и вовсе не существует, и стандартное "держись","надо бороться". А почему это возникло,так что надо "держаться" и "бороться"? И ответ до смешного простой: Бороться с этими самыми неразрешимыми вопросами, которые тобой овладели, они-же(эти неразрешимые вопросы) и отнимают у тебя жизненную силу и вгоняют "в депру". Замкнутый круг, короче. И выходит, что лучше-бы и не думать вовсе на эти темы, а просто жить и "не париться".
Ну в самом деле: задай ты эти вопросы тем, кто по-твоему же выражению "обречен на счастье". То есть ты им отказываешь в праве "быть несчастными"(ну да бог с этим). Что они тебе ответят ? Вероятно просто "покрутят пальцем у виска", вот и все. Вот и получается, что "счастье - это быть бездумным"."Умники"-же "маются" исключительно "от большого ума". 
Ну а далее ты как всегда - про "либидо" (Удивительно-бы было, если-бы ты его "не помянул")  :Smile:  
Ну и опять-же,вывод - "дрочить - глупо"(Претензии на Великий Ум).
Дык ведь, пожалуй, и "срать" - тоже глупо. А постоянно "ныть" о своей "фрустрации",наверное, очень умно.
"Дрочить", как раз, это и есть некое действие, способ "борьбы с той-же фрустрацией". Оно не глупо и не умно, просто "справлять естественные надобности". Без излишней "философии", просто факт. Кстати, в одном из постов ты тоже придерживался такого-же мнения. Теперь же "не удержался" от "философии"("приклеил ярлык" - "глупо").
Да и "просто секс" тебя не устраивает, опять-же из всех щелей "лезет философия" о "единстве душ" и прочей "псевдофилософской" фигне. Причем, где-то в какой-то теме об идеальной романтической любви ты сам "даешь совет" "быть проще","ближе к реалиям" и проч. В который раз подтверждается правило, что хорошо-бы было самому следовать советам, которые даешь другим (тут я с сарказмом, конечно, но уже как-бы  основанном на "личном опыте").
А насчет "ничтожество с манией величия", так я о том же и говорил.(просто удивительно, как люди настаивают на одной формулировке и не видят, что другая формулировка по смыслу - то-же самое, только другими словами. Тут уже я на это несколько раз натыкался(а может это я сам не вижу "нюансов", х.з.) ). Это другими словами, можно назвать "непризнаннный гений". Как оно "на самом деле" неизвестно никому. Внутреннее же состояние, вызывающее страдание, обозначено как "ничтожество с манией величия" или "непризнанный гений"(как ни назови, а по смыслу все то-же). Внутренний напряг возникает, когда ощущаещь себя ничтожеством(самооценка), а претензии у тебя на "гениальность"(мания величия). Вот и получается: "непризнанный(сам собой) гений". Здесь речь идет не о мнении окружающих(или как оно есть "по факту"), а исключительно "о внутреннем мире"(самооценке). 
Впрочем, как кто-то заметил,"мания величия" - это когда человек уже считает себя гением(не смотря ни на что), то есть это уже не претензия, а самоощущение. То есть он(с "манией величия") уже достиг счастья(самоощущение(самооценка) совпала с "претензиями"). 
В общем, если опять же предположить, что состояние(внутреннее) меняется(а оно таки меняется), то состояние "мании величия"(ощущения что ты "Велик"(пик счастья)) может кратковременно возникать, а затем человек возвражается в состояние "ничтожества"(которое причиняет страдание). Или состояние "депрессии","аппатии","бессилия", когда уже человек утомляется "страданиями" и ему становится все пох.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну вот и подумай, что для тебя лучше, радоваться что ты стал умнее(относительно себя самого,есть развитие) или грызть себя, что ты не достиг того, чего достигли окружающие("стыд","зависть","боль" назови это, как тебе самому больше нравится).


 Тут нельзя сказать определенно хорошо это или плохо. Это и хорошо и плохо одновременно. Хорошо потому что осознание дает стимул к движению, перспективу. ну а плохо это тем что оно загоняет человека а депрессию, если у него не получается исправиться.





> Бороться с этими самыми неразрешимыми вопросами, которые тобой овладели, они-же(эти неразрешимые вопросы) и отнимают у тебя жизненную силу и вгоняют "в депру". Замкнутый круг, короче. И выходит, что лучше-бы и не думать вовсе на эти темы, а просто жить и "не париться".


 Извини меня, вопросы могут быть разные, вот ты попробуй несходи в туалет день, какой вопрос тебя начнет беспокоить к вечеру ?.. правильно).. 
Допустим человек замерзает на улице, он стремиться попасть в тепло, затопить печку, или разжечь костер. И чем дольше он будет находиться (или чем дольше ты не сходишь в туалет), тем серьезнее будет становиься его (или твоя) проблема. 
Это я к тому что осознание обычно приходит рано или поздно, тут и ума большого не надо. Ну например почти у всех моих ровесников несколько лет назад были Жигули, так жекак и у меня, сейчас у всех дорогие машины. И дело тут не в том что мне нравятся Жигули, а в том что еслибы и не нравились, то другую машину я бы всеравно не смог себе позволить. Также и с подругами, с браками и с детьми. Года 3-4 назад почти никто не был женат, сейчас наоборот - женаты почти все. Детей сейчас тоже почти ниукого нет, у меньшей половины, а лет через 5 будет у большей. В то время как я скорее всего буду сидеть всё в тех же Жигулях с тем же пивом.. Еще через 10 лет друзья купят дачи, обзаведутся собственным жильем, хозяйством, поженят детей, будут возиться с внуками, а я переварю в 4й раз свои Жигули, покрашу, сяду в них и выпью бутылочку-другую пивка..





> Вот и получается, что "счастье - это быть бездумным"."Умники"-же "маются" исключительно "от большого ума".


 Есть еще такая штука как обстоятельства. Физически нормальному человеку, при хороших родителях, жить намного проще. Его голова изначально не забивается разного рода гадостями. таким людям легче начать развиваться и социализация у них проходит сама собой, им ненужно даже думать об этом. Ну и ко всему фактор бездействия тут важен, просто быть умным недостаточно, нужно еще и быть инициативным, не заморачиваться разного рода мелочами и действовать.
Сам ум имеет второстепенное значение.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Тут нельзя сказать определенно хорошо это или плохо. Это и хорошо и плохо одновременно. Хорошо потому что осознание дает стимул к движению, перспективу. ну а плохо это тем что оно загоняет человека а депрессию, если у него не получается исправиться.
> 
> 
> Извини меня, вопросы могут быть разные, вот ты попробуй несходи в туалет день, какой вопрос тебя начнет беспокоить к вечеру ?.. правильно).. 
> Допустим человек замерзает на улице, он стремиться попасть в тепло, затопить печку, или разжечь костер. И чем дольше он будет находиться (или чем дольше ты не сходишь в туалет), тем серьезнее будет становиься его (или твоя) проблема. 
> Это я к тому что осознание обычно приходит рано или поздно, тут и ума большого не надо. Ну например почти у всех моих ровесников несколько лет назад были Жигули, так жекак и у меня, сейчас у всех дорогие машины. И дело тут не в том что мне нравятся Жигули, а в том что еслибы и не нравились, то другую машину я бы всеравно не смог себе позволить. Также и с подругами, с браками и с детьми. Года 3-4 назад почти никто не был женат, сейчас наоборот - женаты почти все. Детей сейчас тоже почти ниукого нет, у меньшей половины, а лет через 5 будет у большей. В то время как я скорее всего буду сидеть всё в тех же Жигулях с тем же пивом.. Еще через 10 лет друзья купят дачи, обзаведутся собственным жильем, хозяйством, поженят детей, будут возиться с внуками, а я переварю в 4й раз свои Жигули, покрашу, сяду в них и выпью бутылочку-другую пивка..
> 
> Есть еще такая штука как обстоятельства. Физически нормальному человеку, при хороших родителях, жить намного проще. Его голова изначально не забивается разного рода гадостями. таким людям легче начать развиваться и социализация у них проходит сама собой, им ненужно даже думать об этом. Ну и ко всему фактор бездействия тут важен, просто быть умным недостаточно, нужно еще и быть инициативным, не заморачиваться разного рода мелочами и действовать.
> Сам ум имеет второстепенное значение.


 Да вот в том то и вопрос. Что делает тебя(меня) несчастным ?
Вот ты говоришь: У всех уже новые машины, жены, дети. Далее будут дачи,внуки.
А у меня всего этого нет и не предвидится. 
Так вот, оно тебе на самом деле нужно, или все дело в сравнении (у Всех есть, а у меня нету)? Вопрос чисто риторический, ответа нет.
Ты же пеняешь на ущербность и говоришь, что надо "исправиться".
Встать на путь исправления - значит, обзавестись всем тем, чем обзавелись прочие(успешные). Но ведь все это внешнее, причем тут "внутренний мир"?
Ведь никто не говорит тебе, что ты ОБЯЗАН чувствовать себя НЕСЧАСТНЫМ, ущербным, страдать,оправдываться, завидовать и проч. Ты это делаешь сам(ДОБРОВОЛЬНО). И тогда получается, что они и вовсе не имеют право быть недовольными жизнью,ныть, жаловаться и проч.(с твоей точки зрения). И тут выходит, как говорил Каин,"сытый голодному не товарищ". То есть и общаться на равных уже с ними(успешными) не получится. Сравнение с холодом(замрзанием), сходить в туалет некорректно. Ведь можно также сказать, что в связи с отсутствием жены, детей,большого хозяйства у тебя и проблем(хлопот) меньше. А значит и времени "на личную жизнь" больше. Они хлопочут, мечутся, суетятся. Ты же спокойно сидишь и попиваешь пивко. Да ты и сам говорил, что сил даже заняться своим небольшим хозяйством не хватает. Куда тебе еще забот ? И если говорить уже о философии, то есть фраза: "голым ты приходишь в этот мир, голым ты из него и уходишь".Как говорится "перед смертью все равны".
Ну, а насчет обстоятельств(физических, воспитание). Ну "списал" ты все на обстоятельства, сиди, попивай пивко и радуйся жизни.Так нет же, ты считаешь нормальным заниматься этим мазохизмом, грызть себя на ту же тему:"Вот у них есть, а уменя - нету". Это самоедство называется у тебя "встать на путь исправления". В общем глупо, да и все в жизни глупо.
А эти, которые из кожи лезут вон, чтобы добиться нового автомобиля, "протолкнуть" детишек, завести дом, дачу в своей беготне,высунув язык смотрят, как Игорек в это время спокойно сидит и тянет свое пивко,размышляя о жизни и завидуют:"Вот счастливый человек.Сидит,никуда не спешит и не спеша радуется жизни. Я же бегаю, суечусь. И все ради чего?" :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Так вот, оно тебе на самом деле нужно, или все дело в сравнении (у Всех есть, а у меня нету)? Вопрос чисто риторический, ответа нет.


 \А помойму вовсе не риторический.. Ответ есть - человек развивается для того чтобы облагородить и сделать более компфортным свой был. Окружить себя благами для удобств радости и удовольствия. Это и жена и дети и дома и машины.
Мне надо где-то жить, надо на чем-то ездить, надо с кем-то спать в конце концов, с кем-то общаться, кого-то воспитывать, нести какую-то ответственность за кого-то. Это все то что и называется жизнь. По томуже примеру туалета, указанного ранее. 
Не хочу я себя ни с кем сравнивать. Я хочу жить так, как хочу, как должен, как вероятно мог бы. Не для того чтобы быть чем-то лучше или такимже, а потому что я сам этого хочу, именно жить, а не существовать. А мои сравнения - просто констатация факта, ничего более, никакой зависти у меня совершено нет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

хм. мысли так мысли....
универсальная структура головного мозга человека ведет к универсальной возможности однообразия его психического функционирования....что значит- все одинаковые.
да и заметил, что поговорки lupus non mordat lupum и homo homini lupus  противоречат друг другу.

----------


## smoozy

никаких мыслей нет. Пусто. Жру, сплю, работаю. Скажут думать - буду думать, а сам ничего не делаю, только лежу и вот посиживаю здесь немного

----------


## Каин

На каком я сейчас форуме?! Лучше бы язык мой никогда не поворачивался, и губы мои не двигались, что бы произносить это слово. Лучше бы у меня не осталось ни одной мысли, чем множества их наличия, среди которых, есть мысль об ЭТОМ.

----------


## Рогоносец

Почему бы не завалить депутата, если суициднуть хочется. Так больше толку будет.

----------


## Unity

Серийный убийца в Норвегии долгие годы готовился, – и совершил, наконец, зверство, смутившее <весь> мир...  :Frown:  <Один> человек... Способен на многое, – вопрос лишь – в какое именно русло направит он свои силы... 
Все мы, – также способны на многое – если только Захотим... Желание, – двигатель всего...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BWo13lf

Живу одной истиной которая и греет


Жить вредно, от этого умирают

----------


## BWo13lf

не пишите громких слов
я глух к прекрасной речи,
я просто жду сестры с косой
она меня излечит

----------


## BWo13lf

если человек био-механический механизм без души, что же тогда болит в нутри?

----------


## Герда

> - нервная система.


 Тоесть нервная система может сама по себе болеть? Как отдельно взятый орган?
Вот ведь, век учись и познавай___

----------


## Герда

> - ну, я грубо и неточно, конечно, выразился, но, надеюсь, суть ясна.


 Да конечно ясна СУТЬ.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccu8rALJcoE

----------


## BWo13lf

> - нервная система.


 не соглашусь, так как эту боль глушу физической, то есть нервы заставляю реагировать

----------


## BWo13lf

> - хе...ну как бы один вид боли (возникающий по внутренним причинам) вытесняешь другим (возникающим по внешним). 
> Ладно, пойду подышу вечерним воздухом.


 Да, ты правильно понял, хотя единственный кто так отреагировал, обычно мне пишут - --псих-- - и тд и тп.

----------


## riogo

> Тоесть нервная система может сама по себе болеть? Как отдельно взятый орган?
> Вот ведь, век учись и познавай___


 Нервная система, Руфина,- это и есть Вы. Остальные органы лишь ее поддерживают.

----------


## BWo13lf

Уж лучше умереть, когда хочется жить,
чем дожить до того, что захочется умереть.


Мы жалеем собак, ведь они же совсем как люди...
Но мы не жалеем людей, ведь они как собаки!!!

----------


## Unity

Да, «реальность», окружающая нас, _одна_ – но, между тем, каждый сущий индивид в силу уникальных особенностей внутренней структуры своей бесподобной психики интерпретирует «всё по-своему», будучи при том уверенным, что «именно ЕГО» точки зрения – единственно верна, тогда как иные, оную не разделяющие – лишь (в лучшем случае) бедные невежды & слепцы... 
Вы совершенно правы, мистер *Nord* – поразившись спектру/множеству авторских истолкований коего-то одного событья, факта, действия, феномена, явления, захотелось отыскать _то_, суждения _относительно чего_ у всех сущих душ _не будут розниться_. Это и будет _Истиной_, имхо, а не всего лишь очередной «личной правдой» кого-либо.
Абсолютно верно: наяву или в иллюзии – существуем мы. Рано ли, поздно ли, оный «факт» понуждает нас задуматься – что было задолго _до того_, как мы обрели самосознание? Коей именно была _предыстория всех нас_? Что именно создало нас – во плоти, в материи – или же в своих мечтах? 
Равно как и всё живое, мы жаждем вернуться к своему _Источнику_... Мы жаждем понять – что мы? Где и как? Что именно ныне вершится в мире? Чем и чего ради?
Нам нужны Ответы. 
Кое-что мы знаем; многое по-прежнему в неведенья тени. 
Полагаю, будет уместною и оная метафора: весь наш мир – лишь матрица, носитель информации, могущей принимать всевозможные значения – записанной, между тем, посредством единого кода – комбинацией единичек & нулей... Положительных & отрицательных «зарядов» тех субатомных частиц, «пикселей материи», формирующих собой «экран»... Зрителем происходящего на коем является... Кто???
Кто Творец «Экрана» – и кто Зритель драмы, бесконечно длящейся на нём?..
Некий разумный Абсолют, коим-то образом сумевший «распылить» СВОЁ сознание на... Материю & душу... Среду и созданий, в ней живущих... На одухотворённое, живое; мёртвое, бездушное... На миллиарды индивидуумов, являющихся, по сути, _лишь одной персоной, силой_?..
Всё это иллюзия? Время... Мир... И сами «мы»?..
В действительности существует только Пустота – ну и мечтам частицы Оной, грёзам о познании – так и не суждено сбыться?.. ^_^ 
Познании, могущем помочь обрести Свободу _от иллюзий_; могущем помочь осуществлять самые заветные свои Мечты...

----------


## lisenok

> Если любовь божественна то, как мне объяснить, что именно она толкнула меня проклинать Бога?


 Значит это была не любовь. Я думаю, что скорее всего это была привязанность или зависимость от человека, а это далеко не любовь. Но не зная историю Вашей любви точно сказать не могу.

----------


## Каин

> Значит это была не любовь. Я думаю, что скорее всего это была привязанность или зависимость от человека, а это далеко не любовь. Но не зная историю Вашей любви точно сказать не могу.


 Вы полагаете что в любви нет зависимости, привязанности? То есть , ушла (ушел) и фиг с тобой? Любовь это как раз таки самая наисельнейшая привязанность. Разве  мать не привязанна к сыну? Если мать теряет сына она сходит от горя с ума, потому как любит. А если она не привязана к сыну, то она плюнет и забудет о нем, потому как не любит. Это если, вдруг, мать начнет с горя проклинать Бога за смерть сына, значит она не испытывала любовь к сыну, более - это была далеко  не любовь.Так что ли, Лисенок? А я думаю, что вам о любви мало что известно.

----------


## lisenok

> Вы полагаете что в любви нет зависимости, привязанности? То есть , ушла (ушел) и фиг с тобой? Любовь это как раз таки самая наисельнейшая привязанность. Разве  мать не привязанна к сыну? Если мать теряет сына она сходит от горя с ума, потому как любит. А если она не привязана к сыну, то она плюнет и забудет о нем, потому как не любит. Это если, вдруг, мать начнет с горя проклинать Бога за смерть сына, значит она не испытывала любовь к сыну, более - это была далеко  не любовь.Так что ли, Лисенок? А я думаю, что вам о любви мало что известно.


 Если человека по настоящему любишь, то будешь больше думать не о себе, а о нем. Бывает чувств уже нет никаких, а с человеком расстаться не можешь, т.к. осталась привязанность, привычка. Я видела много таких примеров. Я о любви кое-что знаю, т.к. до сих пор люблю одного человека несмотря на то, что мы уже давно с ним расстались.

----------


## Каин

> Если человека по настоящему любишь, то будешь больше думать не о себе, а о нем. Бывает чувств уже нет никаких, а с человеком расстаться не можешь, т.к. осталась привязанность, привычка. Я видела много таких примеров. Я о любви кое-что знаю, т.к. до сих пор люблю одного человека несмотря на то, что мы уже давно с ним расстались.


  Такая привычка все равно говорит, хоть о малых, но все равно о чувствах. Человек вам не сигареты. если привязались, то значит уже в какой-то мере полюбили. Все зависит о силы любви. Чем больше любишь, тем сильнее страдаешь - это элементарно. Когда остается "привычка" как вы говорите, человек тоже страдает (просто не сильно), а значит любит. Сила  страданий пропорциональна силе любви. Всякий дискомфорт, вызванный отсутствием человека- есть страдание, а значит была и любовь, такой же как и страдание. Если у вас на работе сменяется начальник, и вы начинаете по нему скачать, значит вы его любили. В каких то небольших, микроскопических дозах, но любили, так как скука по человеку есть страдание по нему.
Просто надо понимать, что любовь это не обязательно сильная любовь, она может быть и очень при очень малюсенькой. Так же как и страдание, к примеру скука - это уже  страдание, только в своей малой дозе.

 Поэтому привязанность - это тоже любовь. а ее сила будет зависть от того насколько сильно вы привязаны к этому человеку.

----------


## Lagrimas

Согласно теории Шпильрейн сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти идут рука об руку. Так что у суицидентов должны преобладать сексуальные темы в мышлении.

----------


## LonelyName

> Согласно теории Шпильрейн сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти идут рука об руку. Так что у суициндентов должны преобладать сексуальные темы в мышлении.


 у меня так и есть

----------


## Lagrimas

> у меня так и есть


 У всех так. Но не признаются ведь :Wink:

----------


## lisenok

> Такая привычка все равно говорит, хоть о малых, но все равно о чувствах. Человек вам не сигареты. если привязались, то значит уже в какой-то мере полюбили. Все зависит о силы любви. Чем больше любишь, тем сильнее страдаешь - это элементарно. Когда остается "привычка" как вы говорите, человек тоже страдает (просто не сильно), а значит любит. Сила  страданий пропорциональна силе любви. Всякий дискомфорт, вызванный отсутствием человека- есть страдание, а значит была и любовь, такой же как и страдание. Если у вас на работе сменяется начальник, и вы начинаете по нему скачать, значит вы его любили. В каких то небольших, микроскопических дозах, но любили, так как скука по человеку есть страдание по нему.
> Просто надо понимать, что любовь это не обязательно сильная любовь, она может быть и очень при очень малюсенькой. Так же как и страдание, к примеру скука - это уже  страдание, только в своей малой дозе.
> 
>  Поэтому привязанность - это тоже любовь. а ее сила будет зависть от того насколько сильно вы привязаны к этому человеку.


 Любовь не должна причинять страдание!

----------


## lisenok

> Согласно теории Шпильрейн сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти идут рука об руку. Так что у суицидентов должны преобладать сексуальные темы в мышлении.


 Интересная мысль. Типа все суицидники озабоченные?  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Логичная теория...им ж нужно как можно быстрее передать свой генофонд последующим поколениям  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

> Согласно теории Шпильрейн сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти идут рука об руку. Так что у суицидентов должны преобладать сексуальные темы в мышлении.


 Естественно, только тут обратная связь. Невозможность секса логически формирует мысли о суициде. Тогда как его возможность наоборот порождает желание жить.

----------


## Каин

> Любовь не должна причинять страдание!


 Да вы что! Счастье - страдание: диалектическая пара. чем больше счастья, тем больше страдание при  утере его. Читайте философию. Я же вам уже говорил, чем сильнее у матери будет горе в случае потери сына, тем больше она его любила. А если она при этом нисколько не страдает, то какая же это была любовь? То же и на протяжение жизни, чем больше мать любит сына, тем больше она будет мучиться по поводу его неудач. аналогично и с мужчиной- женщиной. Чем больше любишь, тем больше переживаешь. Без страдания невозможно любви, так как страдание реакция человека на ущемления удовольствия. и чем больше удовольствие, тем больше страдание в случае его утери. Как понять, любишь ты человека или нет? Самый верный показатель  - страдание по нему. Вот вы расстались. Страдаешь, значит любишь. Плюнул и забыл - любви не было.

"_В любви страдание всегда спорит с радостью"_. Публий Сир. сентенция №327




> У всех так. Но не признаются ведь


 Честно, для меня это бред. Мои мотивы желания смерти совершенно не связанны с сексом. Я не страдаю от его недостатка. Полагать, что трахаясь я тем самым как удаляюсь от желания смерти, для меня это тупо и по-животному, что стремлюсь к смерти - это вообще абсурд! У меня достаточно своего мышления, чтобы брать на веру чужие тезисы. Не знаю как у кого, но, лично у меня эти желания и рядом не стояли. Я могу понять, что человек не имеющий семьи, как то может депрессовать, но при чем тут семья и секс? Не надо мне про бессознательное. Это достаточно легко опровергается опытным путем. Если человек страдает из-за отсутствия детей, семьи, то секс тут не причем. Пускай он каждый день трахает  свою соседку; если человек депрессовал именно по отсутствии семьи, значит его депрессия не уменьшится, а если он вдруг стал жизнерадостным, значит он озабоченный и для него секс с соседкой важнее семьи. Поэтому было бы совсем неправильно проводить параллели между сексом и желанием иметь детей. Всякие подсознательные акты херня. Если я страдаю по поводу отсутствия детей, то я страдаю только поэтому поводу, а не из-за того что мне некого перепихнуть. Трахай я каждый день свою соседку, я буду и дальше страдать по тому что у меня нет детей. Со всем остальным тоже самое. Если вы страдаете в жизни, и хотите умереть, и вдруг начав спать, без какой-либо любви, каждый день со своей соседкой, стали счастливым. значит просто вы озабоченны и  на вас действительно именно секс (или его отсутствие) оказывало такое влияние. Но право, не надо всех ровнять под одну гребенку. У меня совсем другем мотивы, и из-за отсутствия секса я не страдаю. Считать что секс мой смысл жизни! Ради Бога - вы что!

----------


## Lagrimas

Занимаясь сексом, мы именно стремимся к саморазрушения, объединялись в процессе сношения с партнером в одно. Т.е. для суицидента секс и смерть на бессознательном уровне - одно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Занимаясь сексом, мы именно стремимся к саморазрушения, объединялись в процессе сношения с партнером в одно. Т.е. для суицидента секс и смерть на бессознательном уровне - одно.


 Ну и бред.

----------


## Lagrimas

> Счастье - страдание: диалектическая пара.


 Смерть - секс: диалектическая пара.




> Честно, для меня это бред. Мои мотивы желания смерти совершенно не связанны с сексом. Я не страдаю от его недостатка. Полагать, что трахаясь я тем самым как удаляюсь от желания смерти, для меня это тупо и по-животному, что стремлюсь к смерти - это вообще абсурд! У меня достаточно своего мышления, чтобы брать на веру чужие тезисы. Не знаю как у кого, но, лично у меня эти желания и рядом не стояли. Я могу понять, что человек не имеющий семьи, как то может депрессовать, но при чем тут семья и секс? Не надо мне про бессознательное. Это достаточно легко опровергается опытным путем. Если человек страдает из-за отсутствия детей, семьи, то секс тут не причем. Пускай он каждый день трахает  свою соседку; если человек депрессовал именно по отсутствии семьи, значит его депрессия не уменьшится, а если он вдруг стал жизнерадостным, значит он озабоченный и для него секс с соседкой важнее семьи. Поэтому было бы совсем неправильно проводить параллели между сексом и желанием иметь детей. Всякие подсознательные акты херня. Если я страдаю по поводу отсутствия детей, то я страдаю только поэтому поводу, а не из-за того что мне некого перепихнуть. Трахай я каждый день свою соседку, я буду и дальше страдать по тому что у меня нет детей. Со всем остальным тоже самое. Если вы страдаете в жизни, и хотите умереть, и вдруг начав спать, без какой-либо любви, каждый день со своей соседкой, стали счастливым. значит просто вы озабоченны и  на вас действительно именно секс (или его отсутствие) оказывало такое влияние. Но право, не надо всех ровнять под одну гребенку. У меня совсем другем мотивы, и из-за отсутствия секса я не страдаю. Считать что секс мой смысл жизни! Ради Бога - вы что!


 Совершенно неправильно истолковал мои слова. Я про семью вообще не писал, и не имел в виду. И не надо мне про бессознательное! 
Истина - абсурд: тоже диалектическая пара, кстати. Читай философию:-)

----------


## Traumerei

ах,философия-абсурд...философы-люди,"любящие мудрость", а не "знающие истину". вы сейчас ещё и не так запутаетесь в понятих.
вспомнился диалог из фильма "wir sind wunderkinder":
(спрашивают доктора философии)
-ну,как дела в университете ? в смысле какие у ребят взгляды ?
- взгляды ?один считает так...другой-иначе...

p.s. изучайте этимологию и семантику   :Smile:  потому что ведь "в начале было Cлово..."

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> Совершенно неправильно истолковал мои слова. Я про семью вообще не писал, и не имел в виду. И не надо мне про бессознательное!


 Так у тебя и слов то не было никаких чтобы их как-то истолковывать. А то что мы совсем стремимся к смерти, я только мимолетно это задел, в самом начале своего поста, сказав что это абсурд.

после когда ты написал что, занимаясь сексом мы стремимся к разрушению, я так и понял что ты это имел в виду. просто тут как бы и говоритьнечего, по моему Игоре совершенно точно подметил - бред. Если ты скажешь что этого мало для опровержения, то я скажу что мало для того что бы просто сказать что секс и смерть взаимосогласованы.



> Истина - абсурд: тоже диалектическая пара, кстати. Читай философию:
> 
> Смерть - секс: диалектическая пара.


 Вот скажи, что за херь  ты пишешь? Ты думаешь сказал чушь, значит сумничал? Диалектическая пара этот противоположности, где одно познается через другое, где одно не существует без другого: Добро- зло. Добро противоположно злу, и через него познается. Добра не будет, если не будет зла и наоборот. Причем тут смерть и секс? Где тут противоположность? Как одно определяет другое? Пояснишь, или ты мастер только абсурд нести, то есть что попало? Если ты абсурд определил как противоположность истине (что конечно не верно. Абсурд- логика (рациональность)), то да, твои слова несомненно далеки от истины. Хотя я не назвал бы их абсурдными, простая чушь. Интересно как это в сексе мы стремимся к саморазрушению? Потому что мы сливаемся в с партнером в одно?и Какой однако аргумент! Ты говоришь что смерть и секс - это одно. и сразу же что это диалектическая пара. Это как понимать? Как противоположности могут быть одним и тем же? По моему, тебе и философию не стоит читать с такой кашей в голове, вряд-ли что можно понять.
Ладно, не обижайся, я не со зла, но правда, по моему ты несешь ахинею. Что-то большего сказать не могу, так как и ты ничего не говоришь кроме пустых утверждений.

----------


## Lagrimas

[QUOTE=Каин;118719]


> Так у тебя и слов то не было никаких чтобы их как-то истолковывать. А то что мы совсем стремимся к смерти, я только мимолетно это задел, в самом начале своего поста, сказав что это абсурд.
> 
> после когда ты написал что, занимаясь сексом мы стремимся к разрушению, я так и понял что ты это имел в виду. просто тут как бы и говоритьнечего, по моему Игоре совершенно точно подметил - бред. Если ты скажешь что этого мало для опровержения, то я скажу что мало для того что бы просто сказать что секс и смерть взаимосогласованы.
> 
> 
> Вот скажи, что за херь  ты пишешь? Ты думаешь сказал чушь, значит сумничал? Диалектическая пара этот противоположности, где одно познается через другое, где одно не существует без другого: Добро- зло. Добро противоположно злу, и через него познается. Добра не будет, если не будет зла и наоборот. Причем тут смерть и секс? Где тут противоположность? Как одно определяет другое? Пояснишь, или ты мастер только абсурд нести, то есть что попало? Если ты абсурд определил как противоположность истине (что конечно не верно. Абсурд- логика (рациональность)), то да, твои слова несомненно далеки от истины. Хотя я не назвал бы их абсурдными, простая чушь. Интересно как это в сексе мы стремимся к саморазрушению? Потому что мы сливаемся в с партнером в одно?и Какой однако аргумент! Ты говоришь что смерть и секс - это одно. и сразу же что это диалектическая пара. Это как понимать? Как противоположности могут быть одним и тем же? По моему, тебе и философию не стоит читать с такой кашей в голове, вряд-ли что можно понять.
> Ладно, не обижайся, я не со зла, но правда, по моему ты несешь ахинею. Что-то большего сказать не могу, так как и ты ничего не говоришь кроме пустых утверждений.


 Умей видеть иронию иногда.
Сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти суть два влечения сходящиеся в одной точке - половом акте. Это мое ппонимание того существенного дополнения в психоанализ, которое привнесла С. Шпильрейн. Твое дело дальше: либо сформулировать свое понимание этой теории, либо сказать "я не признаю психоанализ". Насчет диалектики - я просто потроллил  тебя немного, извини.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну ты жжешь блин )) половой акт  - стремление к смерти.. надо же до такого додуматься )

----------


## June

Депрессия успешнее всего лечится половым путем... 
Только не занимайтесь, пожалуйста, самолечением!

----------


## Lagrimas

> Депрессия успешнее всего лечится половым путем... 
> Только не занимайтесь, пожалуйста, самолечением!


 :-)

----------


## June

> Сексуальное влечение и влечение к смерти суть два влечения, сходящиеся в одной точке - половом акте. Это мое понимание того существенного дополнения в психоанализ, которое привнесла С. Шпильрейн.


 Неразделенная любовь - очень сильное чувство, оно часто становится причиной суицидальных мыслей и самоубийств. Но о суициде по причине взаимной счастливой любви я ни разу не слышал. Любовь обычно включает секс, но им не ограничивается. Понимание у тебя довольно странное.

----------


## аутоагрессия

мы всё равно умрём рано или поздно. И...далой любовь)))

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Да, интересные мысли у суицидников, зачетная ветка..

----------


## June

Мысли из интернета:

Вроде бы все наладилось, на работу устроился, машину купил, а тебе - бац... и восемьдесят!

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Естественно, только тут обратная связь. Невозможность секса логически формирует мысли о суициде. Тогда как его возможность наоборот порождает желание жить.


 Совершенно верно, проверено на собственном печальном опыте :Frown:

----------


## trypo

твоюж мать :
"Как люди любят себя убивать, чтобы﻿ не мертветь" (В.Полозкова)

----------

